# SINGAPORE | Marina Bay Downtown Development News



## RafflesCity

ignoramus said:


> NOTHING! Now its just an empty piece of reclaimed land, with some trees and grass, and 1 completed skyscraper, 2 skyscrapers under construction and 1 land parcel sold to a HK Singapore developer.


4 skyscrapers under construction right at the moment of this post.

1 Raffles Quay = 2
The Sail = 2

Also under construction now, is the Marina Barrage project.

Over the next few years the construction will intensify as the BFC project and Integrated Resort and new MRT extension get underway.


----------



## drwho

that looks awesome! :yes: :yes:


----------



## samsonyuen

zachary24 said:


> I’m very skeptical of the trend to develop ‘new extensions of CBD’s’ by governments. Urban areas evolve over time, they cannot be created in a few years. What will be created is a concrete jungle without any soul. Docklands in Melbourne is another perfect example. Although Marina is a lot smaller than Docklands, Docklands clearly proved that governments are inefficient when managing large urban renewal developments.


London Docklands is a positive example. The first new docklands-type projects is a wonderful regeneration project.


----------



## RafflesCity

samsonyuen said:


> Wow, that's going to look great. What was there before? I'm amazed by how much Singapore can grow being such a small space.


What was there before?

Sea.

The land is entirely reclaimed. The reclamation for the CBD started in the late 70s:


















some more views

























Singapore has continuously been reclaiming land right until today and it is still continuing.


----------



## HD

samsonyuen said:


> London Docklands is a positive example. The first new docklands-type projects is a wonderful regeneration project.



london docklands is not a postive example. first it was struck by a real estate crisis in the 80s and became a symbol of failed planning. only many many years later the docklands became relatively popular. it surely is a nice regeneration project but not a very inspiring one I'm afraid. the architecture is boring. and it's not very livable either. that shopping center is a symbol of mediocracy - fits well into canary wharf though...


now, singapore's development looks fabulous. it will be integrated into the adjacent city center - unlike canary wharf.


----------



## redstone

Very exciting, so many projects.....


----------



## redstone

This is the Marina Barrage, now u/c.


----------



## Qatar4Ever

Singapore is an amazing country. I loved it on my last visit, and i remeber how amazed I was walking along boat quay. I would definitly go back once this project is completed. 

I have a couple of nice shot of singapore and its skyline www.flickr.com/abdulla_qatar

You can see the skyline today and then think of it doubled in size to get an idea of how big this project is !!

Good Luck Singapore.


----------



## satit28

Wow............
i love u Singapore...........!!!!


----------



## Blabbyboy

HD said:


> london docklands is not a postive example. first it was struck by a real estate crisis in the 80s and became a symbol of failed planning. only many many years later the docklands became relatively popular. it surely is a nice regeneration project but not a very inspiring one I'm afraid. the architecture is boring. and it's not very livable either. that shopping center is


I agree. Having been to the London Docklands, my impressions are of a desolate, unwelcoming, windswept 9-to-5 urban nightmare. Hopelessly uninspired architecture and nothing to attract anybody other than the workers. ((shudder)). Mediocrity is the keyword.


----------



## Harkeb

Singapore is an amazing city. It beats Dubai by far, yet keeps a very low profile. I like its modesty, yet the city does not have to stand back to the likes of Hong Kong and Shangai. Well done!


----------



## Mauricio Canada

What a beautiful project Singapore! 
Hopefully it will all go as planned. 

Keep us updated on the constructions 
at the Marina Bay!


----------



## redstone

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=174108
The Sail, 245m super luxury condominiums.

*20 July 2005*









By RafflesCity


----------



## redstone

One Raffles Quay, 245m office tower









^As at 9 July


----------



## Intoxication

This project will make Singapore's skyline even more beautiful.


----------



## redstone

Actually the Downtown project was announced in 2004....


----------



## redstone

Site of New Downtown, pano by Hyacinthus from the terrace at Overseas Union House.


----------



## thryve

One Raffles Quay is cool!


----------



## RafflesCity

S'pore set to be 'sparkling jewel' in 10 years' time

*Marina Bay, Orchard Road, heartland part of all-encompassing vision of nation at 50*

22 Aug 05

By Li Xueying










IMAGINE in 10 years, when Singapore turns 50, that you are in Shenton Way surrounded by familiar tower blocks - but the scene as you gaze out to Marina Bay is totally different from now.

Instead of bumboats and a distant view of trees on reclaimed land, you see not one, not two, but three gardens, an integrated resort and a shimmering finance centre.

There's a cosmopolitan buzz as joggers, espresso-sipping office workers and sightseers both local and foreign throng the 'Bayfront' that makes up the gateway to one of Asia's most exciting cities - and what's more, there's good fengshui as well.

This is part of the vision of Singapore as a 'vibrant, global' city that was outlined by Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong in his speech last night.

Armed with video slides and enthusiasm, Mr Lee described how Singapore can become a dynamic city, not just for attracting tourists, but 'also to create an outstanding living environment for all Singaporeans'.

To achieve this, Singapore should capitalise on its strengths - its multicultural heritage, clean and safe environment, disciplined and energetic people, and a cosmopolitan and open society, said Mr Lee.

Just as other cities such as New York and Dubai are reinventing themselves, so should Singapore.

'Our city must be full of life, energy and excitement,' said Mr Lee. 'It must be a place where people want to live, work and play, and where they are stimulated to achieve, be creative and enjoy life.'

From Orchard Road for shoppers, Bras Basah and Bugis for students, to heartland estates like Toa Payoh for residents, rejuvenation has begun. And 'in five to 10 years' it will be seen taking shape, he said.

*The most exciting change - the 'centrepiece', as Mr Lee puts it - will take place in Marina Bay. 'The Bayfront will be the signature image of Singapore,' he said.

He showed a slide of the new downtown in 10 years, with three gardens, a lake - the new Marina Barrage reservoir - an integrated resort and a business and financial centre.

The largest garden will be next to the integrated resort at Marina South. The size of the current Botanic Gardens at 50ha, it will be ready by 2010. There will be a 30ha waterfront garden at Marina East and a 10ha beachfront garden at Marina Centre.

They will be linked by bridges, forming a waterfront loop 'so that you can walk, jog, or even run a marathon around the Bay', said Mr Lee. Other changes include the extension of One Fullerton to Collyer Quay, the redevelopment of Clifford Pier, and the new business and financial centre.

'We will have a Garden City by the Bay,' said Mr Lee, using a Chinese phrase - 'you shan, you shui' - meaning 'got mountains, got water'. He added: 'Very good fengshui!'*

Over at Orchard Road, plans are brewing to make it 'one of the great streets of the world, a place to see and be seen'. The vacant site over Orchard MRT station will be transformed into a focal point with event space and an observation tower in a building up to 40 storeys high. A few MRT stops away, the Bras Basah and Bugis area is being revived as a student and artists' enclave.

As for HDB estates - in which more than 80 per cent of Singaporeans reside - more will be rejuvenated, the way Toa Payoh has been transformed, Mr Lee promised. Singapore's second-oldest housing estate now has modern 40-storey flats with 'million-dollar views', a new town centre, and new offices. Other towns that will follow in the upgrading plan include Ang Mo Kio, Bedok and Clementi, said Mr Lee.

This is all part of the vision of a city that is 'a sparkling jewel, a home for all of us to be proud of, a home that belongs to all of us'.

Industry players approved. Said architect John Ting: 'It's a very comprehensive vision, starting with the important base - the HDB estates where the people live.

'The transformations on the Marina Bay are connected with the civic district and the shopping areas. All the pieces are being pulled together into an all-embracing vision.'


----------



## gucci_london

when the consturction work is finished and everythfing singapore will even have better skyline.


----------



## RafflesCity

New Marina Bay developments to include landscaped open spaces

3 Oct 05










By Margaret Perry, Channel NewsAsia


SINGAPORE : New developments in the Marina Bay area will have to include landscaped open spaces. 

Speaking to delegates at an international conference on waterfront development, National Development Minister Mah Bow Tan said this was to complement Singapore's Garden City image. 

When the F1 powerboats roared into Marina Bay last month, they stirred up the water and the crowd. 

Mr Mah said the bay area needed more such events to create a sense of place and attract people as well as well-designed buildings and landscaped open spaces. 

He said: "Green spaces need not be at the ground level only but can also be designed vertically within buildings. We will be studying guidelines to require new buildings in the Central and Bayfront areas at Marina Bay to develop landscaped open spaces in their developments." 

Attractive waterfronts are a hit with tourists, which is why many countries are developing these areas. 

For many cities, this involves revitalising old or former industrial neighbourhoods but that's not the case in Singapore. 

The reclaimed Marina Bay is providing a blank canvas to planners to develop as a place to live, work and play. 

Richard Rosan, President, Urban Land Institute, said: "Certainly older waterfronts in other countries cannot do all three, maybe they can do one or two but here you could do all of them and you could do it in a very nice way." 

Work on Marina Bay has begun but it will be five years before the city's waterfront gets its new skyline.


----------



## RafflesCity

First phase of Marina Bay's business site to occupy 224,000 sqm

25 Oct 05










SINGAPORE : The first phase of the Business and Financial Centre, or BFC, will have a gross floor area of 244,000 square metres, more than double the area stipulated in the tender conditions. 

This was announced on Tuesday at the signing of the building agreement. 

The BFC will be developed by a consortium comprising Keppel Land, Cheung Kong and Hong Kong Land. 

About three quarters of the development under phase one will be dedicated to office use. 

The remaining is earmarked mainly for residential development. 

The consortium comprising Keppel Land, Cheung Kong and Hong Kong Land has big plans for the new Business and Financial Centre. 

It is earmarking 244,000 square metres of space for the first phase, more than double the minimum requirement of 100,000 square metres. 

About three quarters will be dedicated to office use. 

Keppel Land says it reflects their bullish outlook of the office sector. 

Said Kevin Wong, managing director of Keppel Land, "We look at the market and we assess the demand and we feel with the amount of offices we intend to build, it would put us in a very good position to satisfy the anticipated demand for, especially, the offices. And of course we will be doing some residential also." 

The remaining space under phase one will be developed for residential use, with a small area set aside for retail. 

About a quarter of the first phase, or 55,000 square metres, will be set aside for residential development. 

Analysts say the success of the The Sail @ Marina project will likely have a spillover effect on this upcoming development, expected for launch in the middle of next year. 

Some commercial space will be ready around the time of the expected completion of the integrated resort at Marina Bay. 

*Said Mr Wong, "We should be starting construction sometime next year. If your next question is when it will be completed, we should be able to complete the first building by 2009 or 2010." *

The consortium has taken up an eight-year option to purchase and develop the remaining 194,000 square metres of space in the BFC. - CNA /ct


----------



## onetwothree

WOW! Awesome!


----------



## Chad

so, as mentioned as first phase?, How many buildings there will be?


----------



## RafflesCity

Yes it will be the first phase to be developed. No idea how many buildings as I dont have any confirmed renderings or more info.

All I can manage is this 'concept drawing', supposedly by KPF as revealed by local papers:










I expect more news within the next few months on this project though


----------



## Chad

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHIT !!!!


----------



## RafflesCity

haha 

that was my initial impression too...but this design isnt confirmed yet...so lets wait! :happy:


----------



## ncon

RafflesCity said:


> Yes it will be the first phase to be developed. No idea how many buildings as I dont have any confirmed renderings or more info.
> 
> All I can manage is this 'concept drawing', supposedly by KPF as revealed by local papers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect more news within the next few months on this project though


i notice the pattern is green Glasses and all glassy skyscraper


----------



## redstone

Can't wait!!!!!

BFC
Sail
Integrated Resort
:banana:


----------



## Kaiser

the pics are really nice & the projects that Singapore plan

I'm proud to be half Singaporean


----------



## babystan03

This story was printed from TODAYonline 

*Singapore's BFC project attracts Arab money*

Thursday • October 27, 2005

ONE day after the consortium that won the bid for the Business and Financial Centre (BFC) increased the size of its development for the first phase of the project, an Arab investment bank has come knocking.

Bahrain-based Gulf Finance House has begun talks to join the consortium developing the $1.8 billion Marina Bay BFC, said its chief operating officer Peter Panayiotou yesterday.

Mr Panayiotou told Dow Jones Newswires that the group was keen to invest in the project. 

In addition, the investment bank may apply for an Islamic banking licence in Singapore and it has discussed this possibility with the Monetary Authority of Singapore, he said.

"We would be interested in joining that consortium with a view to buying the whole development later on. At this stage, we are conducting negotiations," he said. 

Mr Panayiotou said his company had held initial talks with Keppel Land, a member of the consortium that also includes Cheung Kong Holdings and Hongkong Land Holdings.

On Tuesday, the consortium said it would develop a larger-than-expected 244,000 square metres of space in Phase One of the BFC project, a move that signalled growing confidence in Singapore's property market.

The BFC, slated for completion in around 18 years, will have a total gross floor area of 438,000 square metres, equivalent to about 20 per cent of the available office space in Singapore's central business district. 

The first commercial buildings is due for completion around 2009 or 2010. The consortium may use up to 40 per cent of the available space for hotels, malls and residential developments. 

Gulf Finance House — which manages US$3 billion ($5.1 billion) in assets — launched the Bahrain Financial Harbour in 2002, a US$1.3 billion project to lure financial services institutions away from Dubai and Qatar.

Gulf Finance's interest in Singapore also underscores how Middle Eastern investors, boosted by windfall petrodollars from higher oil prices, are eyeing South-east Asian infrastructure projects. 

In its latest annual report, the Bahrain investment bank noted a trend among Arab investors to diversify away from United States assets. 

"The reality today is the Middle East is very liquid — the level of liquidity will surprise many," said Mr Panayiotou. 

However, there is a limit to how much investment the region's economies can absorb, therefore interest has grown in other markets. 

"There is great appetite to find alternative channels of investment. The Arabs are traditionally interested in hard assets like infrastructure. That is something that they like, they understand and want to invest in," Mr Panayiotou said. — Agencies 

Copyright MediaCorp Press Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03

Oct 26, 2005
*Size of new Marina Bay business complex to be increased *
_Developers' decision reflects upbeat outlook on prime office space _

By Fiona Chan

SINGAPORE'S new Business and Financial Centre (BFC) at Marina Bay got a major vote of confidence yesterday when the developing consortium announced that its $1 billion centrepiece office and residential complex would be much bigger than expected.

*Reflecting an upbeat outlook for the high-end office market, the consortium will construct a 244,000 sq m complex for phase one - about 2.5 times the minimum development size of 100,000 sq m required by the Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA).*

Hongkong Land, one of the consortium's three developers, had previously said the first phase of development on the 99-year leasehold plot would cover about 158,000 sq m, 50 per cent more than the URA's minimum requirement.

But the consortium, which also includes Keppel Land and Cheung Kong Holdings, is now confident Singapore's property market, especially the office sector, will welcome a bigger development.

*It said yesterday that about 180,000 sq m of the Marina Bay development will be devoted to offices in a bid to take advantage of rising demand for top-end commercial space.*

This is more than 70 per cent of the development's total gross floor area (GFA), higher than the minimum 60 per cent office space guideline laid down by the URA.

*Although the entire BFC site is slightly smaller than the 490,000 sq m Suntec City, the new development will offer more office space. Suntec City currently has about 113,850 sq m of offices and 77,631 sq m of retail space.

About 22 per cent of the BFC complex, or 55,000 sq m, will be taken up by residential units, with the remaining 9,000 sq m going to retail use.*

'We looked at the market and assessed the demand and we feel that the amount of offices we intend to build would put us in a very good position to satisfy the anticipated demand, especially for offices,' Keppel Land's managing director, Mr Kevin Wong, said yesterday.

He said construction of the project would begin next year along with the launch of the first residential units, while the first buildings would be completed in 2009 or 2010.

He was speaking to reporters after signing the building agreement with URA to purchase the first phase of the BFC, which makes up more than half the total GFA of the 438,000 sq m BFC site.

*The first phase of 244,000 sq m will cost the consortium - which is also developing the neighbouring One Raffles Quay - slightly more than $1 billion, based on the winning bid of $4,101 per sq m.*

'We're very pleased with the performance of One Raffles Quay and that's partly why we've expanded phase one of the BFC,' said Mr Ian Hawksworth, executive director of Hongkong Land.

'The office market is particularly strong at the moment and the average rentals are continuing upwards.'

*One Raffles Quay, which will offer about 122,000 sq m of prime office space upon completion next year, has already leased out more than half its floor space.*

Market-watchers told The Straits Times yesterday that they were 'unsurprised' by the consortium's decision to enlarge the development.

'We're inclined to think there will be considerable pent-up demand for quality office space such as will be brought on line at the BFC,' said Mr Moray Armstrong, executive director of property consultancy CB Richard Ellis.

'There's quite a shortfall of new office construction over the four-year horizon, and this market will require the volume of space the consortium has committed to bring on.'

The larger development also indicates the consortium's confidence in the up-and-coming Marina Bay area and is 'a vote of confidence for Singapore', said Minister for National Development Mah Bow Tan, who was guest of honour at the signing ceremony.

[email protected] 

*Creating a buzz *

Keppel Land, Hongkong Land and Cheung Kong Holdings each hold an equal stake in the consortium that won the tender for the Business and Financial Centre (BFC) site on July 14. 

The BFC consortium is required only to develop 100,000 sq m of the project by 2013, but it can take up to 18 years to complete the rest of the development. 

The consortium also purchased the option to buy and develop the remaining 194,000 sq m of the BFC site within the next eight years. 

Other developments taking shape in the new Marina Bayfront area include One Raffles Quay and The Sail @ Marina Bay condominium, which are expected to be completed by next year and 2009 respectively. 

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## RafflesCity

Flower power to spice up Marina Bay

21 Jan 06

*Govt launches int'l design competition for proposed Gardens by the Bay*










THE government's vision of Singapore as the world's premier tropical garden city looks to be in full bloom with the launch of the Gardens by the Bay international design competition yesterday.

Organised by the National Parks Board and sponsored by the government, it aims to attract top local and international landscaping architects and planners to create three unique and world-class gardens in the Marina Bay area. The gardens will be situated by the waterfront on prime reclaimed land.

The competition will be divided into two phases. The first phase, the masterplan competition, will start this month and end in September. This stage will invite companies to submit designs and ideas for the three gardens and several adjacent areas. The details of the second phase, the design competition, will be announced later.

Boasting a combined land area of 94 hectares, almost twice the size of the Botanic Gardens' 52 hectares, the Gardens by the Bay will feature the world's first cooled conservatory for public display in the Tropics, said Tan Wee Kiat, chief executive officer of the National Parks Board.

The three gardens - Garden at Marina South, Garden at Marina East and Garden at Marina Centre - will be connected by waterways. Each garden will have its own distinctive look and feel. Visitors can expect a different experience depending on whether they visit during the day or night, said Dr Tan.

Speaking at the launch yesterday, Mah Bow Tan, Minister for National Development, said: 'The Garden at Marina South is envisaged to showcase tropical blooms and foliage colour at their best. At its heart will be a conservatory that features flowering plants from cooler climates.'

Dr Tan added: 'Gardens by the Bay is dedicated to Singaporeans as their own space where they can participate in meaningful and memorable activities.'

When Minister Mentor Lee Kuan Yew, then Prime Minister, launched the First Tree Planting Day back in 1963, the seeds of transforming Singapore into a garden city were sown.

Moving on from creating a garden city to a 'city in the garden', the National Parks Board's ultimate goal is to create a garden that will rival other world-renowned parks such as New York's Central Park and London's Kew Gardens.

The present Botanic Gardens will concentrate on education, research and conservation, while the new gardens focus on horticultural recreation. And in conjunction with the ongoing process of transforming Singapore into a vibrant global city, the inaugural Singapore Garden Festival will be held in December.

'Singapore's location just over one degree north of the Equator imbues it with a rich diversity of flora and fauna. At the crossroads of East and West, it is a rich blend of many cultures and an international centre of commerce. These geographical, ecological, historical, and cultural ingredients, located within a developed infrastructure, offer unparalleled possibilities for a new horticultural icon at the Gardens by the Bay,' Mr Mah said.

The Gardens by the Bay are expected to be open to the public by 2009 or 2010.


----------



## Kai Tak

About the height limit restriction in Singapore... It's not being caused by Changi, it's some other airport that I'm unfamiliar with. Here's a pic off Google Earth:










You can see Changi off to the far right, downtown in the lower left corner, and in the middle is the mystery airport prohibiting tall skyscrapers! Anyone have a name for this airport, and why it continues to exist?


----------



## krull

Looks interesting.


----------



## ignoramus

Kai Tak said:


> About the height limit restriction in Singapore... It's not being caused by Changi, it's some other airport that I'm unfamiliar with. Here's a pic off Google Earth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see Changi off to the far right, downtown in the lower left corner, and in the middle is the mystery airport prohibiting tall skyscrapers! Anyone have a name for this airport, and why it continues to exist?


Its the Paya Lebar Airbase. Its for the country's defence.


----------



## RafflesCity

^^

Paya Lebar Airbase was the former international airport that was in existence until 1981. As can be seen, the runway is long enough for jumbo jets (comparable to Changi).


----------



## pedang

go go goo.. singapore


----------



## Kai Tak

RafflesCity said:


> Paya Lebar Airbase was the former international airport that was in existence until 1981. As can be seen, the runway is long enough for jumbo jets (comparable to Changi).


Ahhh okay then. 

There's a runway built on reclaimed land even farther to the right than Changi, I was under the impression that was an airbase too. How about closing down Paya Lebar and moving things here?

That sucks Singapore has a height restriction when they could easily close that place down.


----------



## RafflesCity

Kai Tak said:


> Ahhh okay then.
> 
> There's a runway built on reclaimed land even farther to the right than Changi, I was under the impression that was an airbase too. How about closing down Paya Lebar and moving things here?
> 
> That sucks Singapore has a height restriction when they could easily close that place down.


Yes that is a new airbase at Changi...it also provides expansion for Changi Airport in future if necessary.

but I dont know if Paya Lebar airbase will be closed though :cheers:

anyway here's some interesting info....

after seeing what's planned to be built on top of the ground, theres a lot of stuff being planned underground too....


----------



## RafflesCity




----------



## satit28

wow........
they plan ahead very fast.............


----------



## ignoramus

RafflesCity said:


> Yes that is a new airbase at Changi...it also provides expansion for Changi Airport in future if necessary.
> 
> but I dont know if Paya Lebar airbase will be closed though :cheers:
> 
> anyway here's some interesting info....
> 
> after seeing what's planned to be built on top of the ground, theres a lot of stuff being planned underground too....


Unless the govt suddenly springs a surprise on us (like when they suddenly decided that they needed a casino to draw in tourists), I don't see them moving Paya Lebar airbase away. Perhaps they really need the base to be there for strategic defense reasons. We never know what the defence ministry is thinking.

I like the new downtown. Everything is new and perfectly designed and green, located around the bay and the best of all, its connected to the existing CBD well, and with such great infrastructure. If only they extended such new initiatives being developed in the new downtown to the rest of Singapore.


----------



## Kai Tak

Yeah sorry about getting off subject with the airport talk. I have an unhealthy obsession with airports. 

This project is a really sweet set up, a signature area of town. I'll have to visit someday, along with Hong Kong [again] once they build that WKCD. :cheers:


----------



## ryanr

Awesome. Thanks for all the info, guys. Singapore sure knows how to plan urban centers, these are amazing.


----------



## RafflesCity

S'pore scours the world for park ideas

9 Feb 06

*Famous Japanese designers show interest in revamp of waterfront *

By Kwan Weng Kin
JAPAN CORRESPONDENT

TOKYO - SINGAPORE has launched an intensive search for ideas and partners to help plan and design three new downtown parks on its waterfront, with three teams of officials now visiting well-known design companies around the world, including Japan.










To promote the international competition for the Gardens by the Bay project, National Parks chief executive Dr Tan Wee Kiat gave presentations to five Japanese design companies in Tokyo and Osaka over the past three days.

He said he hoped to find the talent capable of creating world-class tropical gardens 'that can capture the essence of Singapore in the future' and can rival the world's finest parks, such as New York's Central Park and London's Kew Gardens.

Besides Dr Tan, NParks' chief operating officer, Mr Leong Chee Chiew, is heading a team that is looking up design companies in New York, Boston and London. Some members of this team will also go to Sydney.

A third team led by director for parks development, Mr Yeo Meng Tong, is visiting Munich, Hamburg, Rotterdam, Paris and Madrid.

Japan's involvement in Singapore's greening programme goes back a few decades, with Japanese gardening and urban designers visiting Singapore in the 1980s and 1990s to help bring the Garden City concept to life.

Given their unqualified success, it is only natural that Dr Tan should look to Japan as a source of creative talent in the Republic's latest quest to create three stunning new parks.

'I am particularly keen to see some of the Japanese firms short-listed because they have such a finely-honed sense of aesthetic. They have an appreciation for nature and its use in enhancing the environment for man,' Dr Tan said.

Without disclosing the names of the firms, he added: 'They are all very passionate in their work, as reflected in the body of work that they have done. I am very gratified to see that they were all very immediately engaged with the idea of what Singapore is trying to do.'










Seeing that one of the planned parks is a narrow promenade, one Japanese designer has suggested expanding the 'footprint' and integrating the garden with adjacent urban areas.

Japan's pantheon of world-class architects and landscape designers includes such luminaries as Mr Kisho Kurokawa, and the avant-garde team of Ms Kazuyo Sejima and Mr Ryue Nishizawa of the Tokyo-based partnership SANAA.

Mr Kurokawa was responsible for the Fusionpolis and Republic Plaza projects in Singapore.

Ms Sejima and Mr Nishizawa, rated the most original and influential of a new generation of Japanese practitioners, designed the new state-of-the-art building for the New Museum of Contemporary Art in New York, due to open next year. 

Another Japanese architect, Mr Yoshio Taniguchi, was behind the redesigned Museum of Modern Art, also in New York.

Dr Tan, who relinquishes his post this month but will continue as director for the Gardens project, also encouraged Singapore companies to take part by aligning themselves with bigger companies if they have not done projects of equivalent size.

He said Singapore companies can impart an advantage to their foreign partners because they know Singapore, thereby 'shortening the learning curve'.

At least two of the five Japanese companies Dr Tan visited are known to have already sounded out their counterparts in Singapore on the competition.

The first phase calls for the submission of a master plan to provide design strategies and the designs of key features for the three parks.

Interested parties have until Feb 28 to express their desire to participate.

They will need to show a good track record in projects of a similar scale and will be expected to field a team of designers that includes at least one urban planner, a landscape architect and a horticulturist or botanist.

Dr Tan was excited to discover three of the companies he visited had Singaporean staff. Their bilingualism is believed to be valuable to their employers when pursuing projects in China.

'I hope eventually these people will go back to Singapore because we will need them. It is good that they are getting experience in excellent firms,' said Dr Tan, who left Tokyo yesterday to visit design companies in San Francisco and Los Angeles.


----------



## RafflesCity

Singapore confident of solid bids for Gardens by the Bay project

16 Feb 06










LONDON : A team from Singapore's National Parks Board has just completed a whirlwind tour of major cities in Asia, Europe and the US. 

They were on a hunt for ideas and partners to help plan and design three new downtown parks near the waterfront. 

The team says it is confident of receiving some serious and imaginative bids for Singapore's Gardens by the Bay project. 

The plans for the Marina Bay Gardens have created excitement not only in Singapore, but as far away as Madrid, San Francisco, Tokyo, Munich and other major cities in Europe, the US, and even Australia. 

That is because teams from the National Parks Board are on a roadshow to publicise the design competition, which will see the creation of three distinct parks. 

It has been a hectic time for the team, which arrived in London fresh from meetings with architects and landscapers in New York and Boston. 

But it has been very worthwhile, according to National Parks Board CEO Lawrence Leong. 

He said, "We are seeing places or cities that have a tradition of gardens, that have a culture of gardening. And from the expressions of enthusiasm that we have been able to receive, we should be able to close the expression of interest by the end of this month with very, very solid bids." 

Dr Leong says NParks has already done a great deal of research, visiting conservatories, gardens and parks around the world. 

In particular, he says a visit to the Eden Project in Cornwall was very useful. 

The two large conservatories, constructed in 2000, house plants including those found in the tropics, as part of a research and educational facility. 

Dr Leong hopes the sort of expertise on display at the Eden project, as well the heritage of Europe's formal parks and gardens, will be incorporated into the design plans of those competing from Britain and Europe. 

Those landscapers will also have experience with plants from a very different climate to that found in Singapore. 

Dr Leong said, "That is precisely why we want to do a two hectare conservatory so that we can have spring under glass where one would be surprised to see tulips growing in Singapore as well. So yes, it will bring the best of East and West together." 

At this stage, the identity of companies who have met with the teams from Singapore is being kept confidential, although Dr Leong says many are talking to one another to assemble the best bid for the competition. 

Expressions of interest will close at the end of this month; until then, the teams will continue travelling around the globe to ensure the world's best designers are aware of this unique opportunity.


----------



## RafflesCity

Iconic bridge for Marina Bay

6 Mar 06



































MARINA Bay will have a pedestrian bridge with special viewing platforms that offer a panoramic view of the bay by 2009.

The curved structure of twisting steel and glass slopes upwards like a giant ramp. It will have two opposite spiralling structures which resemble the structure of DNA, the basic building block of life.

The bridge will be the latest addition to the city's future skyline and will be linked to a new one for vehicles.

The entire structure will link up future attractions like the integrated resort, a giant observation wheel, and three waterfront gardens.

Unveiling the new bridge design in Parliament on Monday, National Development Minister Mah Bow Tan said: 'It will be more than a bridge...There will be artworks that would be integrated into the design to provide a unique crossing experience.

'The completion of this iconic bridge will complete the loop around the bay area and promises to be another unique attraction.'


----------



## Mosaic

Wow!!! Iconic bridge is absolutely modern and impressive. Good for Singapore's tourism.


----------



## babystan03

Wow.....so nice.....

I also heard on the news that URA is amending the lighting of skyscrapers.....expect more lights on UOB.....


----------



## redstone

woah... 

wonder who's the architect


----------



## RafflesCity

babystan03 said:


> Wow.....so nice.....
> 
> I also heard on the news that URA is amending the lighting of skyscrapers.....expect more lights on UOB.....


I dont think UOB needs to change its lighting scheme, but it could stay lighted up more often, and more buildings can be lighted up too!

This is great news...

@redstone...architect is Philip Cox


----------



## RafflesCity

Singapore's downtown Marina Bay gets another boost with the partial completion of an underground state-of-the-art infrastructure.

16 Jun 06

This includes the $81m phase one of the Common Services Tunnel - only the second of its kind in Asia after Japan - as well as a District Cooling Plant which will help businesses cut cost in the long run. 

Like an intricate network of arteries, the common services tunnel feeds important sustenance, like water and electricity, to future developments at Marina Bay. 

Some 1.4 kilometres of the tunnel have been completed. 

The tunnel will serve the upcoming business and financial centre as well as properties like The Sail and One Raffles Quay. 

The system will house telecom cables, power lines, potable water and Newater pipes as well as provision for pneumatic refuse collection pipes. 

Touring the facility, National Development Minister Mah Bow Tan said that such infrastructure has helped in the sales of sites in the area. 

He said: "It also gives us more flexibility. We can add, we can shift. Unlike many other places, when you start to add services, you have to dig up the roads; it creates mess and confusion, a lot of traffic jams. For this, you can just put it in, put it around, expand without creating any problems for road users. The other one is the cost savings. I think they are quite substantial and energy saving is one of the major objectives of the District Cooling Plant." 

When completed, both phases one and two of the tunnel network will free up some 5,466 square metres of land - equivalent to two-thirds of a football field - valued at about S$200 million. 

Mr Mah added that this concept could be expanded to other parts of Singapore, likely for commercial developments, if there is a match between demand and supply. 

The common services tunnel is as wide as two MRT tunnels and about 20 metres underground at its deepest point. 

The URA says that it is designed for optimum capacity and new cables and pipes can be added when they are needed. 

The tunnel looks empty now but come next year, two huge district cooling pipes will be installed there. 

The pipes will supply chilled water from the district cooling plant to new buildings at Marina Bay to be used for air-conditioning. 

Singapore's first large-scale District Cooling Plant (costing some $110 million) will be located at the basement of One Raffles Quay, with another planned for the future integrated resort. 

When fully operational, the District Cooling Plant will be able to serve 1.25 million square metres of gross floor area or about 8 to 9 times the size of One Raffles Quay. 

With this new cooling system, buildings will not need to have separate chiller plants or cooling towers, freeing up space for alternative uses. 

Tey Peng Kee, managing director of Singapore District Cooling, said: "There'll be economic saving which we can share with the building users, and for that, we anticipate that building owners, over time, will enjoy at least 15% savings in the economic cost of getting the chill water for their air-conditioning purpose." 

Construction of the 1.6-kilometre phase two of the tunnel network has begun and it should be ready in 2009. 

The project will cost $137 million and it will serve the Bayfront area including The Marina Bay Sands. 

The government is injecting about $2 billion to build the infrastructural base for Marina Bay, to be rolled out in phases over the next 10 to 15 years. 

The infrastructure will include the Common Services Tunnel and District Cooling System, the Marina Barrage, a rapid transit system and the new waterfront promenade and bridge.


----------



## RafflesCity




----------



## Erebus555

This is a big step. It is a massive development and a great one at that. Singapore is really doing well at the moment.


----------



## RafflesCity

Its going to get prettier too 

Creating a multi-sensory environment at Marina Bay

By Goh Kim Chai

*URA and National Parks Board have drawn up a Landscape Master Plan to give each district in Marina Bay a different look and feel, with different planting schemes to bring out its distinctive character and identity.*









_Each district in Marina Bay will have its own colour scheme
under the Landscape Master Plan_


IMAGINE WORKING IN a modern city decorated with lush greenery, flowering plants and beautiful landscapes. As you go to work every morning, a canopy of graceful raintrees on the East Coast expressway greets you. When you enter the city, you are further welcomed by formal boulevards with trees of different shapes and forms, and shrubs of vibrant colours. Approaching from Raffles Place, a view of the Integrated Resort is revealed across the glittering bay waters in the morning sun. Next, you travel pass a large linear park carpeted with blossoming flowers and its fragrance envelops you. Upon turning right at Bayfront Avenue, the type of trees and street planting changes to palms. This can well be your daily experience if your workplace or home is at the future Marina Bay.

*Distinctive districts*
Under the Landscape Master Plan for Marina Bay, trees and shrubs of various shapes and sizes as well as colours and fragrances will be planted along key roads and open spaces to create a sense of place and orientation.

*Colours by the Bay*
Each district will have its own colour scheme to enhance the visual senses. The Central subzone next to the existing Central Business District will have a yellow/gold theme to reflect the future financial activities there. Yellow raintrees and yellow flowering plants will be a regular feature in this district which will have mostly office and residential developments.

The district where the current Marina Bay MRT Station is located will adopt a different colour theme. Pink flowering trees such as the Frangipani and Pink Poui will be planted here to add to the vibrancy of the place. A formal public plaza about 3.2 ha in size, has been planned as a focal point for this area. This can be a vantage point to experience a flowering festival of blossoms.

Green, a colour that represents ‘harmony’, will distinguish the Bayfront area from the rest of Marina Bay. Palms of various forms will be planted here, extending the botanical planting scheme of the future Garden at Marina South to the district and the waterfront promenade around Marina Bay. This district, which houses the Integrated Resort, will have a more coastal feel.









_Different trees, different looks. From left: rain tree, pink poui and palm_

*Fragrance along the streets*
The Landscape Master Plan for Marina Bay goes beyond providing greenery and shades to further enliven your senses. Fragrant plants and flowers will be used to enhance the identity and feel of each district.

From the stunning fragrance of the Wild Water Plum to the pleasant Plumeria rubra cultivar, flowering plants will be used to layer each district with different scents. These plants will heighten the outdoor experience by engaging the most powerful of our senses – the sense of smell.

*Multi-level visual experience*
What you see as you walk along the street will be different from the view you have as you drive on the road. Similarly, these views will be different from the view you get of the same street from a tall building. In coming up with the landscaping schemes, much effort has been put into providing different spatial experiences for users at different levels. At the city level, the way in which the trees are planted and the colour of the crowns will give the area a unique recognisable image. At the vehicular and pedestrian level, the form of the crown as well as the colour and texture of the foliage will provide a delightful visual and sensory experience.

*Former feel for boulevards*
Large and wide-canopied trees will line the main boulevards such as the Marina Boulevard and Central Boulevard to create a distinctively formal feel. The Sepetir, which has a dome shaped crown capable of achieving spreads of up to 12 metres and heights of up to 30 metres, will be a regular feature on these roads. The walkways along these roads are also wider to create a sense of space and provide for street-based activities such as ‘al fresco dining’ and kiosks.









_Artist’s impression of Marina and Central Boulevards_

*Signature streets*
Bayfront Avenue will be a signature street lined with columnar-shaped trees such as the Jelutong and Chengal Pasir. The trees have been chosen to enhance the street’s north-south orientation and allow more sunlight to filter down to the street level. To create a ‘reddish carpet effect’, Pseuderanthemum Pink shrubs will be planted at this level. Side streets off Bayfront Avenue will be planted with palms.

*Iconic gateway*
To make driving in Marina Bay a memorable experience, the signature wide-canopied raintrees along the East Coast Parkway will be extended along Sheares Avenue. They will be complemented by brightly coloured flowering shrubs, such as Crinum spp. and Hippeastrum spp marking the gateway into Marina Bay.

When completed, a multicoloured, multi-sensory environment will be created at Marina Bay. It will reinforce its sense of place and further enhance its image as a “City-in-a-Garden”.


----------



## oriental_horizon

i like the new MRT plans for the new downtown. should help link all the CDB into one seamless network.


----------



## RafflesCity

More random shots of activity (there are specific threads for some of the projects) :

Taken on 19/5/06

The Central & Bayfront subzones:










Works for the underground utilities (Phase 2)










Taken on 8/7/06

Construction of seating gallery for future floating platform - where events and water-based activities will be hosted on the bay


----------



## Gid

RafflesCity said:


> Taken on 8/7/06
> 
> Construction of seating gallery for future floating platform - where events and water-based activities will be hosted on the bay


Hey Raf, so this is the floating platform project that was mentioned many months back? The one where they say it's gonna hold future National Day Parades? Great! The project is materialising after all! ive come across this construction site b4 and always wondered what exactly it was.

Hmm, but the seating gallery seems kindda small isn't it? And not sure if Marina Bay is big enough to accomodate a football field-sized floating platform.


----------



## Toronto06

ok

but i still would never visit singapore


----------



## RafflesCity

Gid said:


> Hey Raf, so this is the floating platform project that was mentioned many months back? The one where they say it's gonna hold future National Day Parades? Great! The project is materialising after all! ive come across this construction site b4 and always wondered what exactly it was.
> 
> Hmm, but the seating gallery seems kindda small isn't it? And not sure if Marina Bay is big enough to accomodate a football field-sized floating platform.


yes this is the one indeed.

The seating gallery is definitely smaller than the National Stadium simply because its not meant to be a replacement for the stadium. It will only hold the parades until the new one is built.

Well in the rendering below you can get a rough idea of the size of the floating platform


----------



## classhopper

^^ :OMG: Singapore Eye?


----------



## delahaye

no, the singapore flyer ...


----------



## RafflesCity

Three sites at Marina Bay for sale

27 Jul 06

By Bernice Bong, Straits Times Interactive










The Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA) will put up for sale the promontory site in front of the Business and Financial Centre in the Marina Bay.

National Development Minister Mah Bow Tan announced the URA's plan on Thursday when he revealed investment opportunities in the Bay at the Singapore Institute of Architects' 45th annual dinner.

Mr Mah said the site is 'intended for a low-rise, iconic structure for use as a public attraction' such as a gallery or aquarium.

He also said that another site next to the new Garden at Marina South would be sold.

'This site is ideal for a boutique hotel set within extensive lush greenery.'

Mr Mah disclosed the URA and the Singapore Tourism Board are studying a site at the southern coast of Marina South for an international passenger terminal.

He said the URA is working with relevant agencies to seek investors' feedback and garner interesting business concepts and ideas.

'We will also identify other sites in the Marina Bay area for office and housing development and release them over time to meed demand.'










*Details for water-based activities*

The minister also said the URA wanted to bring more activity and vibrancy to the Greater Marina Bay, comprising Marina Bay, Marina Channel, Kallang Basin/Kallang River and the Singapore River.

The Bay will host the inaugural International Pink Dragon Boat Council World Championships in September.

It will also be the place for high-speed sporting events such as jet-ski, wakeboarding and water-ski championships. A 2.5 km long power-sporting circuit has been earmarked for these races.

At the Kallang Basin, a 35 hectare zone of water has been earmarked for non-motorised sports such as canoeing and dragon boating. Nearby, a 5 ha zone at the Kallang River will be used for motorised water sports.

Over at the Marina Channel, there will be a new 1 km race course for dragon boat, canoeing and rowing competitions, in a 30 ha water sports zone.

Mr Mah added that to enhance the accessibility to and in the Bay, water taxi services will be extended with 13 new stops to the various attractions and water bodies.


----------



## csn830422

exciting


----------



## Gerardtam

cant wait for the design of the promontory site in front of the Business and Financial Centre in the Marina Bay


----------



## jason poon

As a HKer, I really enjoy what's happening in Singapore,
we are similar while we are competitors,
sincerely wish every success and brilliance in the Marina Bay and same brightness in our West Kowloon.


----------



## Monkey

Marina Bay is really cool. I know a Singaporean girl who works for Las Vegas Sands and was involved in the bid for the Marina Bay "integrated resort" (but why didn't they just call it a casino? :dunno: ).


----------



## Monkey

It's slightly strange that all of this land, in such a prime location right next to the CBD, was not developed before. Why is that? What was the land used for before?


----------



## ignoramus

Monkey said:


> Marina Bay is really cool. I know a Singaporean girl who works for Las Vegas Sands and was involved in the bid for the Marina Bay "integrated resort" (but why didn't they just call it a casino? :dunno: ).


1. They called it an integrated resort because the gaming or casino component only makes up a small percentage of the resort.

2. And for a country known for its rules, it certainly doesn't want to be associated with the bad image of gambling and casinos.


----------



## ignoramus

Monkey said:


> It's slightly strange that all of this land, in such a prime location right next to the CBD, was not developed before. Why is that? What was the land used for before?


1. The land was reclaimed from the sea only a decade or two ago, so it has seen little developments (an under-utilised subway station, some roads and low rise buildings) in order to allow for the reclaimed land to settle before high rise developments are built on it.

2. By the time the land was absolutely right for development, land prices fell as the recession struck. The government slowed down/stopped the sale of land parcels for development.

But since now the economy's doing really fine and the land's settled enough already, its a really boom time for this HUGE PIECE OF LAND.


----------



## RafflesCity

@Monkey....informally, most people refer to it as a casino...although calling it an "Integrated Resort" sounds like a typically bureaucratic term to package it....that said both the future resorts have to provide more than just gaming components :yes:

more details of the next 3 parcels:


----------



## RafflesCity

ignoramus said:


> 1. The land was reclaimed from the sea only a decade or two ago, so it has seen little developments (an under-utilised subway station, some roads and low rise buildings) in order to allow for the reclaimed land to settle before high rise developments are built on it.
> 
> 2. By the time the land was absolutely right for development, land prices fell as the recession struck. The government slowed down/stopped the sale of land parcels for development.
> 
> But since now the economy's doing really fine and the land's settled enough already, its a really boom time for this HUGE PIECE OF LAND.


True...but in any case, the land reclaimed at Marina Centre was the first to be utilised, and built upon from the 80s:

1982:










Marina Centre:


















view from one of the hotels at Marina Centre (by encon):











a large part of Marina East is set aside as a golf course and future park space:


----------



## Mosaic

Singapore will be changed a lot when those project completed


----------



## ncon

^^ yes 

and I can't wait for those project to be completed


----------



## Monkey

@Raffles and Ignoramus
Thanks for the replies. I will be back in Singapore soon.... kay:


----------



## JoSin

Update of The Sail by Rafflescity:


----------



## RafflesCity

BFC developer to market first Marina South apartments soon

*Consultants say sale could set new benchmark price*

3 Aug 06


(SINGAPORE) The first residential development at Marina South will go on sale soon, making it possible to actually 'live, work and play' there.


The development's general manager David Martin said yesterday sales of units will start in the fourth quarter of this year. Sizes will range from one-bedroom to penthouses, with a range in between.

The sizes and mix of units will be disclosed later, Mr Martin said. 'We are continuing to monitor the market while we finalise the specifications of the apartments.' And as for price: 'Clearly, this will depend to some extent on the final offering.'

The site for the Business & Financial Centre at Marina Bay (BFC) was bought in July 2005 by a consortium comprising Cheung Kong Holdings, Hongkong Land and Keppel Land.

The BFC is envisioned as the financial centre of Singapore's new downtown but will have a substantial residential component, estimated to be about a third of the total gross floor area.

The BFC will be built in phases, and in the first phase there will be two office towers and a 428-unit high-end residential block 55-storeys high.

Using the current resale prices for nearby The Sail @ Marina Bay by City Developments Ltd (CDL), the average price for BFC's residential units could be around $1,500 psf, although its developers are likely to want to add a premium because of proximity to the upcoming Marina Bay Sands integrated resort.

Mr Martin said there has been plenty of interest. 'The level of enquiry received to date reflects strong demand from international retail buyers and investors who want to share in the expected strong rental and capital appreciation of this development.'

Other developments in the downtown area include The Lumiere by BS Capital on the site of the former HMC Building, The Clift at the Natwest Centre site by Far East Organization and the redeveloped No 1 Shenton Way by CDL.

At BFC, the units will either face Marina Bay or the Singapore Straits.

Savills Singapore head of research Wallace Chu said the BFC units could set a new benchmark price.

On whether the inclusion of one-bedroom units is any indication of the target market, Mr Chu said The Sail also has small units and sold well.

The BFC's owners could also be looking to break the record for most expensive leasehold condominium. So far, Draycott 8 by Wing Tai Holdings is said to be the most expensive at around $1,800 psf.

On price expectations by the BFC owners, a property consultant told BT a new benchmark could be set. 'It depends on how fast you want to sell the units. If you set it too high, you will take a longer time to sell the units.' He also noted that being a 'mixed development', the BFC may not appeal to all buyers.


----------



## RafflesCity

some information on the upcoming *Gardens by the Bay* project.


A green spot close to our hearts

10 Aug 06










SINGAPORE: You might never have guessed it - but there could be a tree-hugger in every Singaporean. 

In a National Day survey conducted by Today, the upcoming Garden City by the Bay - incorporating three gardens that make up the National Parks Board's (NParks) Gardens by the Bay project, water sports, a reservoir and a giant Ferris wheel - was rated as the project Singaporeans were most excited about. 

It even ranked ahead of the likes of the multi-billion dollar Integrated Resorts, the Sports Hub and the plan to make Orchard Road pedestrian friendly. 

Asked for his response to the survey, Minister for National Development Mah Bow Tan said: "The Gardens will be for all Singaporeans to own, to enjoy, and to share with our family and friends. I am delighted by the positive feedback from the public. It shows that Singaporeans appreciate and have developed a bond with our parks and gardens and our greenery." 

Other than giving each Singaporean shared ownership of a 94-ha prime property, the Gardens by the Bay is also meant to project Singapore as a truly global city in a global garden. 

Last week, an international jury of 11 reviewed submissions from eight world-class bidders - selected from an initial pool of 70 interested entrants - depicting their vision of the Garden at Marina South, Garden at Marina East and Garden at Marina Centre. 

A winner will be announced in September, and the masterplan will then be the canvas upon which another competition of detailed designs will be held. 

The three distinctly themed yet interconnected waterfront gardens will form the Gardens by the Bay, with phase one due for completion between 2009 and 2010. 

According to Dr Tan Wee Kiat, NParks advisor and former chief executive, the final list of participants comprise internationally-renowned firms from the UK, US, Japan, Australia and Singapore. 

Explained Dr Tan: "A key mission of the Gardens is to project the image of a modern Singapore to the world, to express to the rest of the world why Singapore is a contender as a global city." 

The best team for the job will be the one best representing the context of the Gardens - such as Singapore's uniqueness as one of the largest cities on the equator, its position on the confluence of trade routes, and its role as a tropical garden with global ambitions. 

Indeed, a cool conservatory showcasing plants from temperate climates will be part of the 54-ha garden in the heart of Marina South. It will also be home to the Singapore Garden Festival - which will be held for the first time this December - and other horticultural events. 

Said Dr Tan: "Beyond transforming Singapore from a Garden City into a City in a Garden, we are also developing software that is needed to sustain our City in a Garden by involving the participation of the living communities in Singapore and nurturing a culture of gardening. One way to do this is to showcase examples of tropical gardens in this part of the world." 

To be held at Suntec City Convention Centre in the ten days before Christmas, the exhibition will be on a scale equivalent to some of the established festivals in temperate cities, such as the famous Chelsea Flower Show. 

Other than being Singapore's inaugural Garden Festival, it will also be the first show to bring together the best garden designers from around the world to create gardens and compete for top honours. 

"This show will allow our locals to build up their expertise, confidence and provides a chance to practise their art," said Dr Tan. 

NParks plans to make the Singapore Garden Festival a biennial show. Tickets are already available at Sistic outlets starting from $6.

By Tor Ching Li, TODAY


----------



## JoSin

business and financial centre renderings by charging bull.








[/


----------



## european

^^wow such an amazing developement.


----------



## Manu84

wonderful proyect


----------



## pimvdh

wow that's cool


----------



## Very Controversial

Great project.


----------



## RafflesCity

construction activity is set to increase

$25m to reduce jams and dust in Marina building zone


31 Aug 06

*Internal road system, barge terminals for ferrying of debris and construction materials*

THE Government is spending $25 million to minimise the traffic and environmental impact of Singapore's biggest concentration of construction works - in Marina Bay. 
Between next year and 2012, mega projects like the integrated resort, the Business and Financial Centre and the downtown MRT extension will come up there. 

An internal road system will be built to provide direct access to the East Coast Parkway and enhance connectivity within the building zone. The network is seven lane- km long in total. 

Two barge terminals will also be constructed by the sea - one to transport dumped materials such as earth and debris to a landfill to be determined by the Maritime and Port Authority, said the Land Transport Authority (LTA). 

The other terminal will receive construction materials from the west and east of Singapore. 

These facilities are the efforts of a task force initiated by the LTA. It comprises members from various government agencies, including the Urban Redevelopment Autho- rity and the National Environment Agency. 

The measures are necessary because up to 21 million tonnes of construction materials and exca- vated earth are expected to be transported to and from the site over the next three years. 

Mr Chuai Chip Tiong, deputy chairman of the Inter-Agency Task Force, estimates that up to 5,000 truck trips could be made per day if the barge terminals were not provided. 

'If nothing is done, we will expect a very high volume and frequency of trucks laden with construction material, travelling into and out of the Marina Bay area,' he said. 'These could bring about adverse traffic and environmental impact on public roads, especially in the city area.' 

With the measures, only a fraction of the anticipated truck traffic will go on public roads. The builders will also need far fewer trucks, since the barge terminals are nearby and turnaround time is shortened. 

The task force expects the internal road system to be completed by next March. Come 2012, part of this network will form permanent roads in the new downtown. 

Meanwhile, before the downtown MRT extension is built, the LTA will construct a $6.4 million Common Utility Trench to house utilities that are currently in the path of the new MRT line. 


By Christopher Tan, Senior Correspondent


----------



## RafflesCity




----------



## RafflesCity

Two international designers picked to develop master plan for Gardens by the Bay

6 Sep 06

By Amy Yeong

Two international landscape design teams have been named joint winners of an international master plan competition to conceptualise and create the master plan for Gardens by the Bay, which is set to be the crown jewel of Singapore's Garden City.

The winning entries are for Marina East and Marina South Gardens. No winner was chosen for the Garden at Marina Centre as NParks will be seeking public feedback on this.

The competition, organised by the National Parks Board and launched in January, attracted over 70 entries from 170 firms from 24 countries. Of these, eight were shortlisted and they presented their submissions to an 11-member international jury.









_Winning design by Grant Associates, a landscape architecture consultancy based in Bath, England_

The team that created the winning design for the Garden at Marina South is Grant Associates, a landscape architecture consultancy based in Bath, England. Grant Associates' recent projects include the Chongqing Botanical Garden in China and the New Islington Millennium Village in Manchester. It collaborated with several other design companies such as Wilkinson Eyre Architects, Atelier One, Atelier Ten, Land Design Studios and Meinhardt Infrastructure on the winning design.

Grant Associates' design philosophy for the Gardens sees the Marina South Garden as an "intelligent" space, which will have "Edutainment Gardens" as well as event spaces, show gardens and a conservatory.

The judges say Grant Associate's design "captures the essence of a Garden in a downtown setting - the experience of colour and vibrancy all year round. This was achieved by the strategic location of display gardens and activity spaces, with careful consideration given to day and night programming."

The team that created the winning design for the Garden at Marina East is Gustafson Porter, an international landscape design practice based in London. Its recent projects include the Diana Princess of Wales Memorial Fountain in London's Hyde Park, and the Great Glasshouse at the National Botanical Garden of Wales.









_Winning design by Gustafson Porter, an international landscape design practice based in London_

The judges say that Gustafson Porter's design concept for the Garden at Marina East "positioned it as a key Garden, leveraging off the attractive views it offers of the city skyline, looking across the water." The design's strength lies in "the way it addressed the site conditions, thereby bringing forth the essence of Marina Bay in a subtle and elegant manner."

Both winning teams also collaborated with Davis Langdon & Seah Singapore, which provided cost and management services.

Mr Mah Bow Tan, Minister for National Development, said the Gardens by the Bay would "exemplify the Garden in our Garden City", by adding colour and vibrancy through flowers and coloured foliage.

"It will showcase the best of tropical horticulture and floral displays. It will be a central park for all residents and visitors alike," said the minister at the launch of the Gardens by the Bay Master Plan exhibition at the Singapore Botanic Gardens, and the official opening of the redeveloped Tanglin Core this morning.

He said that the judges were impressed with how the designers pushed the envelope of design, while taking into account the climate, culture and context of Singapore.

"They strived to come up with something iconic and innovative, and at the same time ensuring that their designs would blend in well with the surrounding developments at Marina Bay," added Mr Mah.

On the two winning designs, he said both teams had very unique design concepts that encompassed aesthetic elements that were "implementable and flexible."

"Grant Associates' strength showed in their design for the garden at Marina South, while Gustafson Porter excelled in their design for Marina East," he added.

But the Minister emphasised that the designs were not the final blueprints, and both teams would continue to work with NParks to develop the details of the designs.

Members of the public can view an exhibition of the winning designs and scale models at the Function Hall in the new Botany Centre, Tanglin Core, at the Singapore Botanic Gardens from now to Sept 24, from 7am to 8pm daily. The winning designs can also be viewed on the Gardens by the Bay website ( http://www.gardensbythebay.org.sg).

The exibition also serves to canvas feedback from the public, and their ideas and views would be taken into account in the detailed design stage.


----------



## satit28

another great development worth waitin for.............


----------



## RafflesCity

^^

more details...the new gardens will themselves become a Singapore attraction by themselves


----------



## european

^^Looks nice.


----------



## RafflesCity

yup here is a larger rendering of one of the features within the Marina South portion of the park.










You can visit this website for more details on the Gardens:

http://www.gardensbythebay.org.sg


----------



## Saigoneseguy

^^ :eek2:


----------



## ncon

amazing :drool:

too good to be true kay:!


----------



## PeterSmith

That is really cool. It reminds me a little of Parc Guell in Barcelona, only with a very modern and definitely Singapore feel.


----------



## RafflesCity

encon said:


> amazing :drool:
> 
> too good to be true kay:!


Well...I cant wait for the renderings to be put into reality in a few years time 

Somebody should make a trip down to the Botanic Gardens to take pics of the masterplan models and exhibits


----------



## ncon

oh they display it in Botanic Garden??


----------



## Dallas star

Ya me to this will be great for singapore


----------



## oriental_horizon

this is the sort of development singapore needs to compete for tourism dollars coming to the Asian region. it will an exciting time for singapore. this will bring competition to nearby destinations like Hong Kong which they have Disneyland, Genting in Malaysia and Bangkok.

I think Genting in Malaysia will be feeling the heat, hence they will have to offer new development to become competitive and attract tourism dollars. There have been rumours that Shanghai might be getting a disneyland to better compete with all these asian destinations with strong economic development and projects.


----------



## RafflesCity

encon said:


> oh they display it in Botanic Garden??


yup :yes:

at the Function Hall in the new Botany Centre, Tanglin Core, at the Singapore Botanic Gardens from now to Sept 24, from 7am to 8pm daily.


----------



## ncon

^^ thanks


----------



## wynngd

Exciting city. This is one of the places I want to go for a vacation...
I love the three buildings connected by 1 rooftop. I think we are close in
the city that looks more like the cities in star wars.


----------



## RafflesCity

This mini-panorama by hyacinthus shows the bay...on the cusp of intensive development 

The view? From the Fullerton Hotel


----------



## RafflesCity

*10 February 2007*

Progress of the seating gallery & floating platform:


----------



## RafflesCity

View of Marina Bay


----------



## ZZ-II

RafflesCity said:


> 21 Jul 05


, singapur will look wonderful, already it's one of my favourite skylines in the world!


----------



## RafflesCity

Shows on floating stage to create buzz at Marina Bay

5 Mar 07

AS NIGHT falls, a light, water and sound show illuminates the city skyline at Marina Bay. 
Not far away, audiences sit enthralled by live theatre and musical performances on a floating stage, coined the 'Aqua Shell'. 

These are projects being considered to enliven the Marina Bay area at night, National Development Minister Mah Bow Tan said on Saturday. 

He was responding to Mr Zainudin Nordin (Bishan-Toa Payoh GRC) who asked for an update on the developments and plans in Marina Bay to inject a night-time buzz to the city area. 

Marina Bay, with Orchard Road, the Singapore River and the Bras Basah and Bugis areas, will be the focus of a multi-agency committee that is looking at ways to improve the range and quality of evening activities, Mr Mah said. 

The committee is chaired by the Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA), which will also get a consultancy study done on the show and floating stage. 

Mr Mah also disclosed plans for the next phase of Marina Bay's development. They will cover three areas. 

One is south of Marina Bay, which will frame a new 54ha garden due to be built by 2010. 

Another is along the waterfront, and the third is adjacent to Shenton Way. 

Known as the Central sub-zone, this area will continue the 'seamless growth' of the existing Central Business District, the minister said. 

Current developments at Marina Bay are on track, with significant buildings being developed and infrastructure put in place, he added. 

They include the integrated resort, the business financial centre, a new double-helix bridge and a waterfront promenade. 

'These key developments over the next five years will transform the place into a distinctive business, residential and recreational area,' Mr Mah said. 


By GOH CHIN LIAN


----------



## FREKI

Truly awesome... I can't wait to revisit in a few years when it has been completed.. :drool:


----------



## RafflesCity

Construction of New Bridge at Marina Bay Begins

30 Mar 07

The construction of the new landmark bridge at Marina Bay began today with a groundbreaking ceremony officiated by National Development Minister Mah Bow Tan. The bridge is a significant infrastructure planned and put in place by the government to support the successful development of Marina Bay. This new vehicular and pedestrian bridge will link the Bayfront to Marina Centre, and complete a 3.5km walking route around the bay. 

Designed by an international design consortium comprising Australian architects Cox Group and engineers Arup Pte Ltd, with Singapore-based Architects 61, the 280-metre pedestrian linkway - the longest in Singapore - will sport a world’s first ‘double-helix’ structure. Its resemblance to the structure of DNA, the basic building block of life, symbolises “life and continuity”, “renewal”, “everlasting abundance” and “growth”, reflecting our aspirations for Marina Bay. 

Sato Kogyo (S) Pte Ltd clinchéd the tender to construct the vehicular and pedestrian bridge at a total cost of S$82.9 million. The Land Transport Authority (LTA) will be the project manager for this bridge construction and also maintain the bridge upon completion in end 2009. LTA has experience and track record in building bridges, flyovers and viaducts in Singapore, such as the Esplanade Bridge, the Jurong Pier Flyover and the West Coast Highway. 

The start of construction of the new bridge at Marina Bay is a significant development milestone towards realising Marina Bay’s vision as a 24/7 live, work, and play environment that integrates residential use, business centres and entertainment facilities. The bridge will link up major attractions around the bay including the Esplanade Theatres on the Bay, and future ones like the Marina Bay Integrated Resort, Singapore Flyer, heritage developments at Collyer Quay and Gardens by the Bay.


The bridge is part of the government’s $2 billion investment to build the infrastructure base for the area, which includes the Common Services Tunnel, the Marina Barrage, the Downtown Extension and a new waterfront promenade.

Visitors can look forward to a unique and memorable crossing experience. Visitors can catch a panoramic view of the city skyline and watch events happening within the Bay from viewing platforms located at strategic spots along the bridge. At the northern end of the bridge, people can look forward to a fun-filled experience at Singapore’s first Art Park. It will feature the creative works of Singapore youths, selected during an Art Competition last year. The completion of the landmark bridge at Marina Bay and Art Park in 2009 will add to the exciting developments in Marina Bay. It will complete the loop of attractions around the Bay area, and be another unique attraction in Singapore.


Full article here:
http://www.ura.gov.sg/pr/text/2007/pr07-30.html


----------



## RafflesCity




----------



## kurakura

I wonder what is the square thingy(in one of the renderings) they are goin to build on the central promontory site?


----------



## RafflesCity

kurakura said:


> I wonder what is the square thingy(in one of the renderings) they are goin to build on the central promontory site?


The development programme for that site has not been announced yet, but I expect it to be soon, since it will be one of the waterfront sites. It will be a place for "civic and community" usage.


Race for downtown office space

21 Apr 07

*Unprecedented squeeze forces global firms to look ahead to buildings that are not even built yet*

A NEW space race is up and running, and it is happening in downtown Singapore, with global firms signing ever bigger deals to lock in office real estate in the face of an unprecedented squeeze. 
And it is not just buildings under construction, like the Marina Bay Financial Centre (MBFC), but ones that are still little more than glints in developers' eyes. 

It is all a far cry from a few years ago, when rents were tumbling. 

The shoe is on the other foot now, with rents for prime space - if any can be found - going through the roof. 

Grade A office rents - the most coveted space in prime areas - rose nearly 23 per cent in the first quarter to $11.80 per sq ft (psf), according to data from Jones Lang LaSalle. 

Indeed, rents are rising so fast there are concerns they could eventually affect costs to the point that firms limit their expansion here, said a market watcher. 

It is also forcing major financial institutions to book ahead to reserve their spots in the limited number of buildings on the drawing board that offer the large, contiguous space they need. 

Some are looking at space coming onstream in 2009 and beyond, consultants said. 

'It's partly a result of Singapore's positioning itself as a financial centre and partly the result of tight supply,' said Jones Lang LaSalle's regional director, head of markets, Mr Chris Archibold. 

'This will continue for the next year or so, for new buildings coming onstream in two to three years' time,' he said. 

While phase one of the MBFC is not due for completion until early 2010, one third of its 1.62 million sq ft of office space has already been spoken for. 

Standard Chartered Bank pulled off a coup this week by tying up 24 floors of phase one in a 12-year lease. 

The supply squeeze has prompted market players and the Government to release more space, but much has already been snapped up. 

The Merrill Lynch Harbourfront building, which will be ready in 2008, was fully taken up by late last year. 

Other financial institutions such as Citigroup and Credit Suisse could all be looking for more space, said market watchers. 

On-going redevelopment of several buildings, such as Overseas Union House, Straits Trading Building, 71 Robinson Road and the Asia Chambers Building, has added to the pressure on supply. 

But that has not stopped some firms from trying to lock up space when the buildings come back onto the market after 2009. 

In 2010, Harbourfront offices will provide more space while Ocean Building - if it is turned into offices - could yield 832,000 sq ft by 2011. 

Rental rises will ease as supply lifts over a three- to five-year horizon, said CB Richard Ellis executive director Moray Armstrong. 

Hongkong Land, part of the group developing the MBFC, has increased the amount of office space at the centre to meet increased demand. 

Mr Robert Garman, its director of commercial property, South Asia, said about 3.5 million sq ft out of the 4.72 million sq ft area of the entire MBFC will be offices, he said. 

Mr Garman said talks are on-going with several parties to lease a further 1 million sq ft of space in phase one. The deals are likely to be signed within a year, yet the building will not be completed until 2010. 

Phase one of MBFC has two office towers and a fully-sold residential tower.


By Joyce Teo, Property Correspondent


----------



## RafflesCity




----------



## babystan03

^ Looks exciting.....:happy:


----------



## kurakura

Hmmm... i think the government should not release the sites near the barrage so fast. Should wait till really short of supply then only sell at a premium.

Also, there are no MRT connections to that area.

Maybe can also reclaim outwards even more


----------



## RafflesCity

I think the sites surrounding the future Gardens will be released once the Gardens are ready - high demand for homes & hotels fronting the park and with seaview.

Eventually, MRT will serve that area. And more reclamation is planned for the future.


----------



## RafflesCity

URA Launches Tender for Another Prime White Site at Marina Bay

30 May 07










The Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA) launched a white site (Land Parcel A) at Marina View for sale by public tender today. 

Land Parcel at Marina View

Land Parcel A is strategically located within the Marina Bay area, next to the existing Central Business District (CBD) at Raffles Place and close to other prime office developments such as One Raffles Quay (ORQ) and Marina Bay Financial Centre (MBFC). The location of the Land Parcel is shown in the plans at Annex A-1 and Annex A-2. 

Land Parcel A offers a unique opportunity for a distinctive landmark office development in a prime downtown location. The development of this site will help to build up the critical mass of office space in the Marina Bay area and develop the area as an international business and financial hub. 

With a site area of about 1.02 ha and a gross plot ratio of 13, the Land Parcel can yield a maximum permissible gross floor area (GFA) of 133,120 sq m. A minimum of 70% of the total permissible GFA is to be developed for office use. This is to meet the demand for prime office space. The remaining 30% of the GFA may be developed for additional office space or other allowable uses under the white zoning, such as hotel, residential and other commercial uses (e.g. retail and entertainment).

The site enjoys direct frontage onto a public open space linking Marina Boulevard to Straits Boulevard and has panoramic views of the city skyline and Marina Bay. It will be connected to surrounding developments at ORQ, One Marina Boulevard, MBFC and the future development at One Shenton through an extensive network of underground pedestrian walkways and second storey links.

The site will be served by the Common Services Tunnel, a comprehensive system of underground tunnels which house and distribute utility service lines, including power and telecommunication cables. The future office tenants will have access to uninterrupted supply of major utilities, emergency back-up services and the capacity for expansion to meet changing utility needs.

Land Parcel A at Marina View is one of the seven sites to be released for sale under the Confirmed List of the first half 2007 Government Land Sales Programme announced by MND on 21 December 2006. The details of the site are given in Annex A-3. More details of the site are available on URA website at http://www.ura.gov.sg/sales/MarinaView/MV-intro.html.

Developments around Marina Bay

The Marina Bay area, Singapore’s downtown district, is located within the heart of the city. It comprises the existing CBD at Raffles Places, Shenton Way and Marina Centre, together with the new development area around the Bay. The district will be an international business and financial hub and is envisaged to be a dynamic, 24/7, Garden City by the Bay. 

Marina Bay is shaping up well and fast. Apart from the The Sail, a luxurious condominium development, MBFC and Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort which will be completed in the next few years, the government has also recently sold the 2.67ha site at Collyer Quay to be developed into a lifestyle hub featuring a luxury boutique hotel with a good mix of retail and entertainment uses. The development at Collyer Quay site is scheduled to be completed in 2009. 

Other exciting attractions that will be added to the loop of existing attractions around the bay, includes The Singapore Flyer – one of the tallest observation wheels in the world which is scheduled to be completed in 2008, 100 ha of prime land for the development of three distinctive and unique world class Gardens by the Bay and a 3.5 km long promenade and a new iconic pedestrian bridge featuring the world’s first double helix design construction.

Details on the tender of Land Parcel A at Marina View

A tender period of 16 weeks is allowed for the site. The tender will close at 12 noon on 19 September 2007. Selection of the successful tenderer will be based on the tendered land price only.


----------



## babystan03

^ Is this the site where plot ratio is the highest?? :?


----------



## RafflesCity

^^

nope, that is the plot on the top right corner of this one :yes:


----------



## RafflesCity

Now there are a total of 2 highrise sites that the government is offering for development in the area for this year :


Choice site to sustain building pace in Bay area

15 Jun 07










(SINGAPORE) A trophy site just off Shenton Way will be put on the Government Land Sales (GLS) programme for second-half 2007.

The Marina View site will be the second on the GLS programme that defines a new corridor in the New Downtown, with an adjoining site launched in May.

Marina View, to be launched in July, could provide more than 900,000 square feet of commercial space. And the government wants it developed fast.

In a statement yesterday, the Ministry of National Development said: 'The release of the Marina View site via the confirmed list will maintain the momentum of building up Marina Bay and facilitate the seamless growth of the Central Business District into the Marina Bay area.'

While recognising the need to maintain momentum, it is interesting to note that more prime commercial sites are not on the list.

One reason could be that future demand is close to being met.

Jones Lang LaSalle regional director and head of investments Lui Seng Fatt believes that if and when all the key available commercial sites on the GLS programme are developed - about six sites including Marina View and another new site called Tampines Concourse - up to 2.5 million sq ft of office space could be in the pipeline in about three years.

'I think this supply is just right,' he said.

There is, of course, undersupply at the moment, but Mr Lui believes this can only be 'alleviated' by interim measures such as releasing unused state-owned buildings.

Savills Singapore director of marketing and business development Ku Swee Yong also believes the number of new prime sites being released is just right, saying: 'If you have too much construction in the Marina Bay and CBD area, it could be a strain on the infrastructure.'

With no fear of a flood of sites in the Marina Bay area, the Marina View site will be even more attractive to developers. Mr Ku believes amalgamating it with the adjoining site released earlier could prove to be even more profitable, as some common services could be shared. 'This type of prime site needs to be huge,' he said, adding that bids could be around $1,500 per sq ft per plot ratio.

Colliers International director for research and consultancy Tay Huey Ying also feels the current office space crunch cannot be alleviated by more land sales.

According to her, the situation is so severe that special measures may be needed to maintain Singapore's competitiveness. These could include temporary but more aggressive tax incentives or concessions to help businesses defray the rising cost of renting.



By ARTHUR SIM


----------



## Gabo

is so great this project!!!


----------



## glitz_boy

cool ... more project @ marina bay ...


----------



## builder1010

hey guys from around the world,

wanted to know if your city have any thing like Singapore Marina Bay?
where there is a city or developments that encompass a water body?


----------



## RafflesCity

Nightly show to set Marina Bay abuzz

26 Jul 07

*A spectacular sound, lights and water show planned to liven up the Bay's night scene*

IT IS December 2009 and night has fallen over Marina Bay. 
The newly opened integrated resort is bustling while the Singapore Flyer observation wheel soars in the distance. 

Against this skyline, the waterfront is abuzz with a show of sound, lights and water that rivals the dancing fountains in Las Vegas and Hong Kong's A Symphony Of Lights. 

It is a nightly show the Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA) has envisioned for the bay area and this week, it took the first step in making the vision a reality. 

It is asking qualified companies and teams to indicate their interest in the project and on Tuesday, sketched the requirements for it in an online posting. 

The URA's brief stated that the show should be a 'must-see'' comparable to other successful outdoor multimedia shows. 

Buildings along the waterfront could be lit up, like those in Hong Kong. Bridges in the area such as the Benjamin Sheares Bridge could be included in the show. 

Fountains and water jets, like those in Las Vegas, as well as lasers and fireworks may be added to achieve the 'wow' effect. 

The Las Vegas fountains span a 400m-wide lake fronting Bellagio Hotel and Casino. These musical fountains spout water that dance in rhythm to such songs as Gene Kelly's Singin' In The Rain and Frank Sinatra's Fly Me To The Moon. 

The US$40 million (S$60 million) show lasts five to 10 minutes, and was featured in the remake of the movie Ocean's Eleven. 

Although the URA has yet to specify a site for the show, it said people should be able to see it from the promenade, rooftops and sky gardens. 

It would be free for the public but is estimated to cost up to $18 million to produce. 

The show is one of two projects the URA believes will liven up the night scene at the bay. 

The other is the floating stage built for this year's National Day Parade and earmarked for live music and theatre performances. 

These attractions will embed Marina Bay 'as a lively and vibrant area in the minds and hearts of Singaporeans and visitors', the URA told The Straits Times yesterday. 

'They will also contribute in creating more night-time buzz that can make Singapore an attractive 24/7 city to live, work and play in.' 

The bay is Singapore's second site for a major outdoor multimedia show. Sentosa opened its $30 million Songs Of The Sea in March, billed as the world's first permanent show set in the sea. The pyrotechnics, lasers and 40m-high water jets have drawn more than 400,000 visitors. 

Although the show by the bay follows what others abroad have done, Mr Robert Khoo, chief executive of the National Association of Travel Agents Singapore, is confident of its appeal. 

'It's not easy to find something original or Singaporean. No harm in copying. 

'In any case, the view and experience would be different,'' he said. 


By Goh Chin Lian


----------



## kurakura

cool...good that it is free.:banana:


----------



## AltinD

builder1010 said:


> hey guys from around the world,
> 
> wanted to know if your city have any thing like Singapore Marina Bay?
> where there is a city or developments that encompass a water body?


All Gulf countries in the Middle East: Dubai, Abu Dhabi in UAE, Manama in Bahrain, Doha in Qatar, Kuwait City in Kuwait, Jeddah in Saudi Arabia



kurakura said:


> cool...good that it is free.:banana:


Even if it will cost 10 bucks, I don't think it will be a problem for you ... always considering that it is the year 2009 we are talking about.


----------



## RafflesCity

URA launches tender for a second prime white site at Marina View (Land Parcel B)

31 Jul 07

The Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA) launched a white site at Marina View (Land Parcel B) for sale by public tender today. This is the second white site to be launched at Marina View. The earlier white site at Marina View (Land Parcel A) was launched in May and the tender will close on 19 September 2007. Details of Land Parcel A are available in the press release issued on 30 May 2007. 

The development on the white site at Marina View (Land Parcel B) will contribute to building up the critical mass of office space and hotel rooms in the Marina Bay area and developing the precinct as an international business and financial hub.

*Land Parcel B at Marina View*

Land Parcel B is strategically located within the Marina Bay area, next to the existing Central Business District (CBD) at Raffles Place and close to other prime office developments such as One Raffles Quay (ORQ) and Marina Bay Financial Centre (MBFC). The location of the Land Parcel is shown in the plans at Annex A-1 and Annex A-2. 

Land Parcel B offers a unique opportunity for a distinctive landmark office and hotel development in a prime downtown location. With a site area of about 0.9 ha and a gross plot ratio of 13, the Land Parcel can yield a maximum permissible gross floor area (GFA) of 113,580 sq m. At least 60% of the total permissible GFA for the Land Parcel is to be developed for office use. This is to meet the demand for prime office space. 

The successful tenderer for this site will also be required to allocate at least another 25% of the maximum permissible GFA for hotel use, which can yield about 550 hotel rooms. This is to contribute to the supply of hotel rooms to meet the expected increase in demand arising from the Singapore Tourism Board’s target of attracting 17 million visitors by 2015. 

Apart from the required minimum quantum for office and hotel uses, the remaining GFA (up to 15% of the maximum permissible GFA) may be developed for additional office, hotel or other permitted uses, such as residential and other commercial uses (e.g. retail and entertainment).

The site enjoys direct frontage onto a public open space linking Marina Boulevard to Straits Boulevard and has panoramic views of the city skyline and Marina Bay. It will be connected to surrounding developments ORQ, One Marina Boulevard, MBFC and the future developments at One Shenton and Land Parcel A (currently on tender) through an extensive network of covered walkways, underground pedestrian walkways and second storey links. 

The site will be served by the Common Services Tunnel, a comprehensive system of underground tunnels which house and distribute utility service lines, including power and telecommunication cables. The future office tenants will have access to uninterrupted supply of major utilities, emergency back-up services and the capacity for expansion to meet changing utility needs.

Land Parcel B at Marina View is one of the sites to be sold via the Confirmed List under the second half 2007 Government Land Sales Programme announced by MND on 14 June 2007. The details of the site are given in Annex A-3. More details of the site are available on URA website at http://www.ura.gov.sg/sales/MarinaViewLPB/MV-intro.html.


----------



## RafflesCity




----------



## kurakura

AltinD said:


> Even if it will cost 10 bucks, I don't think it will be a problem for you ... always considering that it is the year 2009 we are talking about.


shit....today i passed thru the site....still nothing rising yethno: 

but every inch was filled with cranes and other building materials....
grrrrr...they have to work harder.


----------



## builder1010

kurakura said:


> shit....today i passed thru the site....still nothing rising yethno:
> 
> but every inch was filled with cranes and other building materials....
> grrrrr...they have to work harder.


the foundations must be strong for a grand structure!
be patient!


----------



## RafflesCity

KSH Holdings wins contract to build luxury Clifford Pier hotel

SINGAPORE : Construction firm KSH Holdings has won a contract to build the luxury Clifford Pier hotel. 

The contract, worth S$126 million, was awarded by Hong Kong firm Precious Quay, a unit of Sino Land. 

Late last year, Sino Land put in the top bid of S$166 million for a hotly-contested site at Collyer Quay, which will house the hotel. 

Under the deal, KSH will build a six-storey hotel, comprising some 120 rooms with sea views. 

KSH will also conserve the single-storey Clifford Pier and the two-storey former Customs Harbour Front building. 

The project is expected to be completed in under two years. 

The new contract will take KSH's existing order book to S$405 million. 

Industry watchers see the possibility of Sino Land building an integrated development at the waterfront, which will be linked to its neighbouring properties One Fullerton and the Fullerton Hotel. 


By Tung Shing Yi, Channel NewsAsia


----------



## RafflesCity

13 Sep 07

Waterfront-garden living at Marina South, your views sought

HAVE a great idea of how city living should be in Marina South? Here's your chance to set a new benchmark in the residential district and win up to $50,000. 
The Urban Redevelopment Authority has set aside 60 hectares of land there for a landmark residential district, strategically located between the Garden and the Straits of Singapore. 

It said in a joint release with the Singapore Institute of Architects that it has 'planned 11,000 housing units and a mix of commercial, hotel and community facilities for all to enjoy'. 

They are inviting the public to submit design ideas to showcase Singapore's Garden City image and the 10 best ideas submitted will be rewarded. 

'The architectural ideas sought will serve as an inspiration and catalyst for the master plan to guide the development of the Marina South Residential District.' 

Waterfront-Garden Living by the Bay
Marina Bay is the centrepiece of Singapore's urban transformation into a vibrant, global city. Several prime sites have already been earmarked for exciting new developments, including the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort and the 100-ha Gardens By the Bay. 

Ciity living with magnificent views of the waterfront or greenery is the lifestyle choice of many Singaporeans. It is in line with the Concept Plan 2001- URA's long term plan that guides Singapore's development over the next 40 to 50 years - which called for more city living options for Singaporeans.


----------



## RafflesCity

Gardens and sea to frame new Marina South homes

14 Sep 07

*60 hectares set aside for 11,000 units in latest makeover move*










(SINGAPORE) A landmark residential district - with lush gardens by its side, a spectacular view of the sea and the Sands Integrated Resort a mere stone's throw away - will rise over the next few years to add further gloss to the Marina Bay area.

Some 60 hectares of land, on which 11,000 homes will be built, has been set aside for the project. The Marina South Residential District (MSRD) will also have 1.6 million sq ft set aside for hotel use, another 678,000 sq ft of commercial space and even a primary and a secondary school. There will also be community facilities for all to enjoy, the government announced yesterday.

The entire project will be developed over a 15 to 20-year period once the supporting infrastructure has been put in place, said the Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA).

URA also said given the size of the area, it is likely that the land parcels will be released in phases. 

The government agency is master planning the project as the next stage of development for the Marina Bay area.

Marina Bay, which is touted as the centrepiece of Singapore's urban transformation into a vibrant, global city, is already home to several upcoming prime projects - including the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort and the 100-ha Gardens By the Bay.

This residential site is located between the upcoming Garden at Marina South and the Straits of Singapore. URA hopes that MSRD will offer its residents the best of both worlds - a rare opportunity to experience waterfront living together with the lush greenery provided by the garden.

'Obviously, it is a choice location - right between the garden and the sea,' said Knight Frank managing director Tan Tiong Cheng. 'The view will be even better than that from the Marina Bay integrated resort.'

Said Colliers International's director for research and consultancy Tay Huey Ying: 'The area will provide a very wholesome residential environment.'

The bid to develop MSRD is in line with the government's 2001 Concept Plan - a long term plan that guides Singapore's development over the next 40 to 50 years - which called for more city living options for Singaporeans.

Then, URA said that those who like the downtown buzz can look forward to having 90,000 more units to choose from, mostly in the New Downtown at Marina South.

Experts expect that homes in MSRD will be popular, especially with foreigners.

'It is possible that the primary and secondary schools could be foreign schools,' said Colin Tan, Chesterton International's head of research and consultancy.

However, market watchers mostly said that even when boosted by this latest news, home prices in the Marina Bay area are not likely to reach those fetched by luxury projects in the Orchard Road vicinity anytime soon.

'I don't think the development will overtake Orchard Road in terms of prices and appeal to foreigners,' said Ms Tay. Facilities catering to foreign residents, such as foreign schools and embassies, are now located in the Orchard Road vicinity, she said.

Knight Frank's Mr Tan agreed: 'At the end of the day, Marina South is a new district; it is not tested.'

In addition, concerns exist about the infrastructure in the area. For one, the road network in the Marina Bay area will have to be improved, analysts said.

Right now, URA is looking to garner new and innovative ideas to distinguish MSRD.

Together with the Singapore Institute of Architects, it is organising a competition, which will close on November 12, for design ideas for the district. A sum of $50,000 has been set aside to be awarded for up to 10 best ideas. 


By UMA SHANKARI


----------



## redstone

Would be great to have a highrise seafront district like Dubai.


----------



## RafflesCity

This residential district will be generally highrise (up to 40 or 50 floors), and it will be seafront, and have garden views. :yes:


----------



## RafflesCity

Marina View plot draws record $2b bid

20 Sep 07

By Fiona Chan, Property Reporter 
A PRIME plot in Marina View has drawn a top bid of $2.02 billion - the first time the price of state land here has crossed the $2 billion mark. 
The whopping bid yesterday pipped two other close offers, which also came in at near-record levels. 

Property experts say the bullish bids are a continuing vote of confidence in the property market and could serve as a shot in the arm for market activity, which has quietened somewhat in recent weeks. 

'It is exactly the confidence booster that the market needs to keep it going at this point in time,' said Ms Tay Huey Ying, director of research and consultancy at Colliers International. 

The $2.02 billion bid was submitted by Macquarie Global Property Advisers (MGPA), a private equity real estate fund management firm partly owned by Australia's Macquarie Bank Group. 

It is almost double what property watchers predicted the 1.02ha site would fetch in May, when its tender was first launched. The 99-year leasehold plot is located behind the One Shenton and Sail @ Marina Bay condominiums. 


Indeed, all the three bids that came in before the site's tender closed yesterday were 'nearer the top band of the expected range', said Mr Lui Seng Fatt, regional director and head of investments at Jones Lang LaSalle. 

CapitaLand and Mapletree put in a joint bid of $1.84 billion, while Malaysia's IOI Group offered $1.6 billion. 

The result of the tender, which is based solely on price, will be announced by the Government later. 

Consultants said the turnout was quite good, given the site's high price and ongoing global credit uncertainty. 

'In a market like this, I'm amazed that three bidders came out to offer between $1.6 billion and $2 billion,' said Mr Ku Swee Yong, director of marketing and business development at Savills Singapore. 'It's a bid that very few people can afford.' 

The top bid works out to about $1,409 per sq ft (psf) of gross floor area, said Mr Li Hiaw Ho, executive director of CB Richard Ellis. 

He added that the plot could provide 800,000 sq ft of net lettable office space. 

A 40-storey building can be built on the site, but 70 per cent of its gross floor area must be used for offices. The rest can hold more offices, hotel rooms, homes or shops. 

Experts said building homes or strata-titled office units could be a quick way for the winning bidder to recover most of its investment. Homes, for one, could fetch more than $2,500 psf, said Mr Li. 

But MGPA appears to be favouring a full-office development. It said in a statement yesterday that the site 'presents a rare opportunity to deve- lop a Grade A+ office building in the prime business district of Singapore, where strong demand coupled with limited supply makes now an ideal time for high quality office development'. 

MGPA has been on an active buying spree here. In March, it agreed to buy Temasek Tower from CapitaLand for $1.04 billion. 

Last month, it also bought 162 units of Allgreen Properties' Cascadia condominium in Bukit Timah for a median price of $1,527 psf, sources said.


----------



## chris2007

I'm just wondering if anyone of you knows who are the contractors, engineering consultants and quantity surveying consultants for the Marina Bay Development project?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ignoramus

chris2007 said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone of you knows who are the contractors, engineering consultants and quantity surveying consultants for the Marina Bay Development project?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It depends on which project within the Marina Bay district you are talking about.

1. One Marina Boulevard?
2. One Raffles Quay? http://www.orq.com.sg
3. The [email protected] Bay? http://www.thesail.com.sg
4. Marina Bay Financial Center Phase 1 & 2? http://www.mbfc.com.sg
5. Marina Bay Sands?
6. One Shenton? http://citydev.sg/CDL/oneshenton/index.html


----------



## kiwitam

*Calendar released for 2008 Formula 1 season*

*Singapore confirmed as first night race
*

Close on the heels of the 2007 season's conclusion and following its meeting today at its headquarters in Paris, the FIA's World Motor Sport Council has released the calendar regarding the 2008 Formula One Championship.

Beginning in March and ending in November, the season will count 18 rounds, one more than this year. 

The United States race has disappeared from the list of destinations, leaving Canada as the single North American Formula One event.

The European Grand Prix will move to its new location in Valencia where an urban track is being prepared. Spain will therefore be hosting two races starting next year.

*The addition of Singapore on the F1 calendar will also mark the series' first-ever race under artificial light.*

*2008 FIA Formula One World Championship calendar: *
AUS Australia 16 March
MAL Malaysia 23 March
BRN Bahrain 6 April
E Spain 27 April
TR Turkey 11 May
MC Monaco 25 May
CDN Canada 8 June
F France 22 June
GB Great Britain 6 July
D Germany 20 July
H Hungary 3 August
E Europe 24 August
B Belgium 7 September
I Italy 14 September
*SGP Singapore* 28 September*
J Japan 12 October
CN China 19 October
BR Brazil 2 November

**Night race*


----------



## chris2007

ignoramus said:


> It depends on which project within the Marina Bay district you are talking about.
> 
> 1. One Marina Boulevard?
> 2. One Raffles Quay? http://www.orq.com.sg
> 3. The [email protected] Bay? http://www.thesail.com.sg
> 4. Marina Bay Financial Center Phase 1 & 2? http://www.mbfc.com.sg
> 5. Marina Bay Sands?
> 6. One Shenton? http://citydev.sg/CDL/oneshenton/index.html


Thanks for the links


----------



## kurakura

ignoramus said:


> *Coming soon: Marina Coastal Expressway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dual 5-lane expressway will be an underground east-west link between KPE, ECP, and AYE with direct connection to the Marina Bay area. -- PHOTO: LTA
> 
> THE Singapore Government has approved the building of the 5km-long Marina Coastal Expressway (MCE) at the cost of S$2.5 billion.
> The dual 5-lane expressway will be an underground east-west link between Kallang-Paya Lebar Expressway (KPE), East Coast Parkway (ECP), and Ayer Rajah Expressway (AYE) with direct connection to the Marina Bay area.
> 
> 'It will provide an additional high speed link to the Marina Bay area to support the development of this New Downtown comprising the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort, the Sail, the Marina Bay Financial Centre, as well as other future developments,' said Transport Minister Raymond Lim who announced on Friday that the project has been given the go ahead.
> 
> The route comprises a 3.5km-long underground tunnel and 1.5km-long above-ground road structure.
> 
> About 420m of the expressway will be under the seabed at Marina Bay.
> 
> Construction of the MCE starts in 2008 and it is targeted to be completed in 2013.
> 
> The MCE will replace part of the ECP at Marina Centre, Bayfront and Central subzones, and allow for this part of the ECP and its adjoining slip roads to be realigned.
> 
> The ECP at Marina South area will be converted to a major arterial road to serve the Marina Bay area.
> 
> Mr Lim also announced that the Phase One of the KPE will be opened to traffic on 26 October.
> 
> Phase One will extend from the ECP at Fort Road to the PIE.
> 
> With the new expressway, motorists from Kallang, Geylang and the surrounding neighbourhoods will have an alternative road to the CBD.
> 
> The entire expressway will be in full operation by the end of 2008.
> 
> Mr Yam Ah Mee, Chief Executive of the Land Transport Authority expects the KPE to help ease congestion on the CTE as it will serve estates like Hougang, Sengkang and Punggol.


most expensive/km expressway in the world?


----------



## RafflesCity

Some overviews of the serious construction boom going on there.

Not counting the 2 new towers of the Sail completing this year, there are a confirmed 11 new highrises being built by the bay (knowledge as of today):

*Under construction*
Marina Bay Sands resort (3 towers)
Marina Bay Financial Centre (5 towers)
One Shenton (2 towers)
OUH redevelopment (1 tower)

*Coming onstream*
Marina View development (potential for 2 more towers from the Australian developer that just bought the land via tender)

*Infrastructure works & other projects*
New MRT extension (u/c)
Common Services Tunnel for utilities (u/c)
Gardens by the Bay and Art Park (u/c)
Marina Barrage (u/c)
future Cruise Terminal (planning)
Marina Coastal Expressway (approved)
Clifford Pier conservation hotel (u/c)
Pedestrian bridge over the bay (u/c)



*19 Dec 2007*


----------



## RafflesCity

*25 Jan 2008*


----------



## AltinD

kurakura said:


> most expensive/km expressway in the world?


Maybe yes, maybe not, however what should really concern you is the obvious (by the latest pics) failure of Marina Bay Sands Resort to be completed by 2009. As things are progressing, even the underground structure might not be ready by the end of 2009.

I should have raised the bar. :lol:


----------



## Veru

What about the dreaded Central Promontory RafflesCity ???


----------



## RafflesCity

dreaded? :lol:

No news yet apart from some enthusiastic noises last year (or was it 2006)?

No doubt the news will get here very fast once it is announced. Even so, time will be needed for a design evaluation (assuming there is one), foundation works and construction. My bet is it would be ready end 2010 or more likely after 2010.


----------



## RafflesCity

Some renderings emphasizing the MBFC. (Note the Sail has been deliberately left out in the developer's impressions).


----------



## redstone

Haha talk about hiding the truth


----------



## RafflesCity

Yah hate it but what to do? At least in the last rendering it does look more realistic...


----------



## redstone

Its being unfair to the buyers who would expect it to look like what's in the render, and not being blocked by another tower.


----------



## Veru

RafflesCity said:


> dreaded? :lol:
> 
> No news yet apart from some enthusiastic noises last year (or was it 2006)?
> 
> No doubt the news will get here very fast once it is announced. Even so, time will be needed for a design evaluation (assuming there is one), foundation works and construction. My bet is it would be ready end 2010 or more likely after 2010.


Sir Stamford of RafflesCity I am on the 11th floor T1 so for me it certainly is the DREADED CP hno: Maybe I will have to dump it at a discount if the CP goes to the full 50mt permissible ht :-( and move to a slightly higher floor at a premium price  I have trying to do that anyway over the past few months but the daily-adjustable pricing & sellers attitude/behaviour have put me off......


----------



## RafflesCity

Unlikely that the Central Promontory will be developed yet. However, there will be a pedestrian promenade so people can walk easily from the IR to the MBFC and Sail.

*17 March 2008*

New infrastructure for Marina Bay


















Marina Barrage Visitor Centre


----------



## Veru

Thank you Lord RafflesCity for the good news that the dreaded CP is on hold...... I can see it in the background of your beautiful snapshots tho :-(


----------



## ncon

RafflesCity said:


> *17 March 2008*
> 
> New infrastructure for Marina Bay


the thing that u/c (bridge) is that the HELIX bridge the one look like DNA?


----------



## RafflesCity

^^

yes 

@Veru...it should be on hold until a very compelling design is received, maybe there will be a competition or something like what they did with the IR....


Singapore plans to double size of financial district 

10 Mar 08

Singapore - Singapore plans to double the size of its financial district as part of its strategy to emerge as one of Asia's leading financial centres, the government said on Monday. The new growth area will be more than twice the size of London's Canary Wharf and provide 2.8 million square metres of office space, the equivalent of Hong Kong's main central district, said the Urban Redevelopment Authority. 

"Singapore's strong economic fundamentals have been driving the growth of the property market, and the corresponding demand for quality office space, for the past few years," said Choy Chan Pong, the URA's land administration director. 

"To continue attracting investments, we are planning ahead to ensure we have sufficient land and infrastructure to support our robust economic growth."

Singapore's economy grew by 7.7 per cent in 2007, and it is expected to continue to grow by between 4 and 6 per cent in the medium term. 

"This sustained growth will continue to underpin and drive the growth of the property market and the demand for quality office spaces in the next few years," the URA or land-use agency said. 

The URA will offer sites for development near the multi-billion-dollar Marina Bay convention and casino resort complex over the next five to six years to meet the expected demand. 

Over 15 years, the development of the 75-hectare site earmarked for extension of the financial district will see the addition of 2.82 million square metres of office space, "equivalent to the amount of office space in Hong Kong's Central today," the URA said. 

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/191163.html


----------



## RafflesCity

MGPA’s Marina View project to cost $5b

19 March 2008

Devt to have over 2.6m sq ft in two towers of more than 40 storeys each










MACQUARIE Global Property Advisors (MGPA) will spend about $2 billion building a commercial complex on two development sites at Marina View that it clinched last year.

With the sites having cost close to $3 billion, the total investment will be around $5 billion.

MGPA bid for the two sites at separate public tenders just three months apart. It paid $1,409 per square foot per plot ratio (ppr) for the first parcel in September 2007 and $952.90 psf ppr for the second in November that year.

The second parcel does come with a requirement to provide a hotel component.

Speaking at the building agreement signing ceremony yesterday, MGPA CEO (Asia Investments) Simon Treacy said that there could be more bargains in the offing here.

‘The next six to nine months will have even better pricing available,’ he said.

Mr Treacy did not give details of future acquisitions here but was bullish on the office sector, where he believes rents can rise between 10 and 25 per cent this year.

MGPA’s Marina View development is expected to have a total gross floor area (GFA) of more than 2.6 million sq ft in two 40-storey-plus towers with a 20-metre-high podium.

According to the conditions of the tender, at least 70 per cent of the GFA of the first site must be developed as office space. The second site must have at least 60 per cent office space.

Also speaking at yesterday’s ceremony was MGPA CEO (Asia Developments) Michael Wilkinson, who revealed that there will be a 250-room luxury hotel. He also said that the retail podium is likely to have a significant number of F&B outlets to support the offices.

While a residential component is allowed, Mr Wilkinson said that this is not likely at the moment. However, he said that the design has not been finalised and MGPA is having ‘extensive discussions’ with the authorities to settle this.

MGPA has invested about $4.5 billion in Singapore over the last 15 months. Other major acquisitions include Temasek Tower, which it bought for $1.04 billion in March 2007.


----------



## RafflesCity

Singapore's sport's future lies in the heart of the city

17 Apr 08










SINGAPORE : It has been turfed resplendently green and the lines have been drawn. 

When goalposts with nets are fitted at both ends, the facility will be ready for football action. 

Twenty-eight floors above, the TODAY office has a marvellous view of the floating platform on Marina Bay. 

It is a magnificent venue for a football game. 

The Singapore Sports Council say matches can be held there after Formula 1's SingTel Singapore Grand Prix 2008 race on Sept 28. 

Football enthusiasts will be excited, because for the first time games will be played on an artificially-turfed pitch floating on water against a spectacular Singapore skyline that will surely whet the players' appetites. 

The 2008 RHB Singapore Cup Final on Nov 28 could well be staged on the floating platform because the National Stadium is due to be torn down soon to make way for the Sports Hub and with a 27,000-capacity, the platform will be the biggest venue available. 

It is also an ideal venue for a corporate titan to purchase naming rights to, because it offers a unique marketing opportunity. 

On Wednesday, sports minister Vivian Balakrishnan mingled with some of the country's top business leaders at the Singapore Sports Council's 3rd CEO Gala at Sentosa. 

In his speech, he said the aim was to grow Singapore's sports industry to the extent it contributes $2 billion to the GDP by 2015. 

Saying that the private sector must lead the way, Balakrishnan is optimistic chief executives are aware the sports industry is set for a boom, citing the occasion when 700 companies pledged their support for the country's bid to host the 2010 Youth Olympic Games. 

A pledge of support that warmed the heart, now it is time for the 170 or so chief executives who gathered at Sentosa on Wednesday and others around the country to show they genuinely believe there is tremendous potential in the sports industry, and what better place to start then a bid for the naming rights to the floating platform. 

For the next five years at least the facility will be featured on television screens around the world as Ferraris, BMWs, Renaults and Mercedes Formula 1 cars, among others, race along in front of its grandstand. 

In the heart of the city, the field should prove to be a popular venue for football, both for competitive games as well as for events staged by corporations and members of the public. 

Those who remember how fans used to flock to the field in front of the old St Joseph's Institution (now the Singapore Art Museum) at Bras Basah Road will know how hot a football venue in the heart of the city can be. 

Parties can be held under the stars, companies can host dinner-and-dance events on the Bay, the National Day Parade will be held there until at least 2011, when the Sports Hub will be ready. 

Last night, SSC's chief of sports marketing, Kelven Tan, revealed that Citigroup Inc had paid US$20 million ($27 million), a sum it will continue to shell out annually over the next 20 years, for the construction in New York of the Citi Field Stadium, set to be the home to Major League Baseball team, the New York Mets. 

Whenever games are played, the name of Citi Field Stadium will be brought up — on television and radio, in print and on the Internet. 

It will stand out in maps of New York City, it will be on the lips of taxi drivers. 

One corporate giant here could enjoy similar exposure. 

The time has come for chief executives to pledge their support, through deed.

By Leonard Thomas, TODAY


----------



## RafflesCity




----------



## Veru

This is FANTASTIC RafflesCity --thankyou Sir !
Now we just have to wait for those pesky Central Promontory plans (its a huge empty chunk of prime waterfront in the immediate vicinity !)


----------



## Maelstrom

What an interesting thread. My God Singapore's come leaps and bounds since from 50 years ago. A wonderful city with a tiger's bite


----------



## RafflesCity

Picture by GOMUS


----------



## RafflesCity

Overview on 2nd May 2008


----------



## RafflesCity

Renowned US firm and S'pore partner appointed to design new cruise terminal 

6 May 08

A HIGH-PROFILE architectural firm from the United States and its Singapore partner have been appointed to design the International Cruise Terminal at Marina South. 
The job goes to Bermello, Ajamil & Partners, whose portfolio includes highly prestigous projects like Dubai's The World, Dubai Maritime city and the New York City Cruise Terminal, and RSP Architects Planners & Engineers. 

Another local firm, Maunsell Consultants (Singapore), has been appointed the engineering consultant for the same project, said a joint statement on Monday from the Singapore Tourism Board and JTC Corporation, the government agency overseeing the overall development of the new cruise terminal. 

They were picked by an evaluation panel of key executives from STB and JTC. 

The Marina South terminal is intended to boost the existing cruise facilities and infrastructure to accommodate the new generation of larger cruise ships. 

The architectural design will incorporate a terminal building alongside two berths, designed for operational efficiency and a seamless visitor experience. 

It will also have all other facilities necessary to accommodate the largest ships currently in service, as well as those currently under construction. 

Three firms - BEA International and CPG Consultants Pte Ltd, Bermello, Ajamil & Partners and RSP Architects Planners & Engineers and DMJM Design and DP Architects Pte Ltd - with the requisite experience were invited to participate in a limited tender, said the statement. 

Besides having had prior experience in cruise terminal planning, each firm was required to choose a Singapore partner and participate as a consortium. 

At the close of the tender on March 7, three proposals were submitted from the invited consortia. Mr Chew Tiong Heng, STB's Director for Leisure Planning & Cruise, said: 'All three invited bidders submitted strong proposals, reflecting a keen interest in the project. The evaluation panel eventually chose a winning consortium which stood out not only for its track record and experience in cruise terminal planning and design, but also a concept that best met the needs and functional requirements of the International Cruise Terminal.' 

Four engineering consulting firms with the specialist knowledge and experience in marine engineering were invited to submit proposals for the engineering of the terminal. 

At the close of the tender on Feb 22, all four firms - Jurong Consultants, Maunsell Consultants (Singapore), Parsons Brinckerhoff and Surbana Corporation - submitted proposals. 

Maunsell Consultants was selected based on a combination of factors, including its technical experience and strong track record in handling similar projects in the past, said JTC. 

Maunsell will oversee all the engineering aspects of the project, including the engineering designs of the berths and buildings, till completion. 

Mr Koh Chwee, JTC's Director of Engineering Planning Group said: 'JTC will leverage on our expertise in major ports and marine infrastructure construction and embark on this challenging International Cruise Terminal project. 

'We endeavour to provide innovative and leading-edge solutions to fast track the implementation of the project and complete it on time. JTC will work with STB to make this cruise terminal the next iconic feature in Singapore.' 

JTC said with the appointments, the International Cruise Terminal is on schedule to be completed in 2010. Piling and construction works for the berth deck are expected to start in the second half of the year, and an operator for the terminal is targeted to be appointed by STB in the third quarter of this year. The final design for the cruise terminal and other details will be announced later.


----------



## RafflesCity

Singapore's urban planning authority has released new renderings and refinements to the Masterplan.

Watch the Video

This is part of an overall country-wide planning review done every 5 years.


----------



## RafflesCity




----------



## DJ_Archuleta

wow the design looks really impressive :cheers:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Singapore is out of control!


----------



## Igsuonnimo

*Mergermania in Singapore*



DJ_Archuleta said:


> wow the design looks really impressive :cheers:



what happen to OUB and UOB Buildings in Singapore after the MERGER


----------



## RafflesCity

Igsuonnimo said:


> what happen to OUB and UOB Buildings in Singapore after the MERGER


The banks merged. However, the OUB building was then sold off to the Lippo Group. Its proper address is 1 Raffles Place.

The latest with the the 'OUB' is that it is getting an extension.


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

Very Impressive design indeed.. i hope Batam will be able to catch up with singapore in the near future once the FTZ is established.. please visit this link and vote for batam
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632100 thank you


----------



## Marquinho

Its sad for OUB Building. it much better without this expansion


----------



## RafflesCity

Updated model


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast

^^ It looks great! I went to Singapore for the first time ever last week and stayed at the Swissotel with an amazing view to Marina Bay and the constructions look impressive! Great for Singapore!


----------



## benz

wow so many tall buildings
it's going to be like NYC 8D


----------



## Marquinho

actually, i would prefer if a part of this development wouldn't be in Hight rise. The best thing about Singapore, is that there is an optimum and harmonious blend of modern hight rise and old shop houses. I would prefer that this blend is still there around Marina bay...


----------



## RafflesCity

Marquinho said:


> actually, i would prefer if a part of this development wouldn't be in Hight rise. The best thing about Singapore, is that there is an optimum and harmonious blend of modern hight rise and old shop houses. I would prefer that this blend is still there around Marina bay...


The Marina Bay is a brand new canvas, there are no historical buildings in its vicinity. The mix of old shophouses and highrises can be enjoyed at places like the river and Chinatown. The skyline at Marina Bay will be designed to be a mixture of highrise and lowrise. Click here to find out more.

Anyway heres an update on the bridge construction taken last month by a friend.


----------



## redstone

Bridge looks too low to be cleared by boats?


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, the whole marina bay will be so damn dense...just impressive. btw..can we expect one 280m tower more?


----------



## LondonBVE

^^

Look carefully at the two renderings of Marina Bay in this page. Somewhere in the middle you should find something stands out of the rest in the Marina Bay and try to compare it with the 3 280m buildings. You may find something interesting. A side note is the skyline rendering is subject to changes so the possibility of buildings higher than 280m existence is low though authorities was encouraged by good feedbacks to build something higher than 280m.


----------



## WonderlandPark

Why does SG limit buildings to 280m? I have never heard an explanation.


----------



## Dale

LondonBVE said:


> ^^
> 
> Look carefully at the two renderings of Marina Bay in this page. Somewhere in the middle you should find something stands out of the rest in the Marina Bay and try to compare it with the 3 280m buildings. You may find something interesting. A side note is the skyline rendering is subject to changes so the possibility of buildings higher than 280m existence is low though authorities was encouraged by good feedbacks to build something higher than 280m.


I caught that too.


----------



## RafflesCity

Marina Barrage completed, reservoir to be operational in less than 2 yrs

23 Oct 08










SINGAPORE: After three years of construction, the S$230 million Marina Barrage is ready. It dams up Singapore's river mouth, forming a reservoir - the Marina Reservoir - which has a catchment area that is one-sixth the size of Singapore. 

Right now, the reservoir contains mainly sea water. But when the monsoon rains come, the sea water will be flushed out through the gates into the sea, making it a freshwater reservoir. 

Marina Reservoir will be operational in less than two years. Pipes are also being constructed to take the water to the treatment plants where it will be purified before being pumped to homes. 

The barrage's crest gates also help with flood control. 

Yap Kheng Guan, Director in charge of Marina Barrage, PUB, said: "The gates actually block the water from going into the Marina Reservoir. That is very important because at times of high tide and heavy rains, many of the low lying areas will be subject to flooding. By blocking the sea water from coming in, we will be eliminating the tidal influence." 

The drainage pumps located under a building are capable of draining an Olympic-sized swimming pool in one minute. They will be activated when there is excess water in the reservoir. 

The building also boasts Singapore's largest solar field with 405 panels. The solar field helps reduce daytime lighting requirements by half at the building, which contains visitor galleries and food outlets. 

So the next time you want to take a leisurely stroll along the waterfront or find out more about how Singapore manages its precious water resources, you could check out the Marina Barrage, which will be opened on November 1.

By Pearl Forss, Channel NewsAsia

Open Courtyard


















Roof View









Green City View









Pump House









Marina Bridge











Source: http://bigwalkonwater.wordpress.com/organisers-blog/about/the-marina-barrage/


----------



## RafflesCity

Skyline view from the newly-opened Marina Barrage


----------



## VRS

nice photo...by RafflesCity...


----------



## Veru

Yes indeed ... great job Lord R-C !!


----------



## RafflesCity

Thanks VRS and Veru! 

Other pics

MBFC









Here are some updates from Little Pig:

Clifford Pier









The Sands


----------



## RafflesCity

World's First Curved Double Helix Bridge Takes Shape

_The new link which will complete the 3.5 km waterfront loop around Marina Bay is currently being pieced together, literally. When completed by end 2009, the new landmark Bridge at Marina Bay will serve as a direct link between Marina Centre and the Bayfront area and become a new destination attraction offering breathtaking views of the city._










The next time you are at the seating gallery of The Float at Marina Bay, take a peek at the adjacent construction site and you will notice a unique spiraling structure extending towards the upcoming Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort. This is the construction of the new double helix bridge, as many have affectionately called, which will link Marina Centre to the Bayfront area. The first helical segment of the pedestrian bridge was installed in early November, partially revealing its distinctive design.

URA’s plans for the new Bridge at Marina Bay were announced in March 2006. The link comprises two components – a vehicular bridge, which runs parallel to Sheares Bridge and connects the future Bayfront Avenue and the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort to Raffles Avenue at the junction with Temasek Avenue, and a pedestrian bridge, which is designed with a uniquely spiraling steel structure that resembles the double helix structure of DNA. When completed, the new bridge will make it possible to walk from Marina Centre to the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort in less than five minutes.

Besides being a connection, the new Bridge will be an attraction in its own right as it provides pedestrians and visitors a unique and memorable crossing experience, offering a panoramic view of the city skyline. There will be four viewing “pods” which overhang the water where you can stop to rest and watch events happening within the Bay.

At the northern end of the bridge, next to the seating gallery of The Float, construction will begin soon on Singapore’s first Art Park which will feature 27 art works by Singapore youths. These art works were selected from 136 entries submitted in a competition in March 2006 to express ideas based on the theme “Aspirations for Life in Singapore”.

Visitors can look forward to a fun-filled and interactive experience at the Art Park. There will be a landscaped maze featuring a 4.5-metre high sculpture taking the form of a girl on top of a mountain. There will also be a rock wall featuring 18 drawings of Singapore icons and an area with interactive ‘hop-scotch’ lighted floor tiles.

Designed by Australian architects Cox Group and engineers Arup Pte Ltd, together with Singapore-based Architects 61, the 280-metre pedestrian bridge is the world’s first curved double helix bridge. The construction is an engineering feat which requires great precision in the fabrication and assembly process that is possible only with today’s advanced technologies.

Individual segments of the bridge are fabricated off-site, due to the sensitive nature of the special duplex stainless steel used, before they are delivered on-site for actual assembly.



















http://www.ura.gov.sg/skyline/skyline08/skyline08-06/text/01.htm


----------



## RafflesCity

Marina Bay Sands - January 2009 update


----------



## RafflesCity

Soaking Up Life By The Bay

By Melissa Lee










All eyes are on the construction work taking place round-the-clock in Marina Bay. Singapore's largest urban transformation project is shaping up into a host of exciting developments, including the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort, Marina Bay Financial Centre and Gardens by the Bay.

And for people who like to be outdoors or enjoy wonderful views of the bay, URA is building the new waterfront promenade around Marina Bay. It creates a continuous route along the waterfront and links up the necklace of attractions at the Marina Centre, Collyer Quay and Bayfront areas. The promenade, designed by Australian architects, The Cox Group, in collaboration with Architects 61, is part of our plan to make Marina Bay a lifestyle destination for everyone on the island.

Besides taking in panoramic views of the bay and watching the new skyline take shape before their eyes, visitors will have better access to the waters edge and water taxis. They can also enjoy interesting features such as a cool "mist walk" or indulge in a playful splash at the "dancing water jets".

The waterfront promenade will be constructed at an estimated cost of S$35 million. It is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2009, in tandem with the double-helix pedestrian bridge — a world first and the longest pedestrian bridge in Singapore.

*Waterfront Promenade at Bayfront*

A two-tier promenade has been planned along the Bayfront. Visitors can stroll or jog on the granite-paved upper-level promenade while the lower level timber boardwalk will incorporate water-taxi landing points and berthing points for boats. There are a number of things you can do here:

*Get close to the water*

The lower level boardwalk featuring tiered-seating and steps allows visitors to go right down to the water's edge, and double up as seats for watching events and activities taking place within the Bay, such as the Marina Bay Countdown on every New Year's Eve.

*Immerse in a cool mist walk*










Enjoy a cool, multi-sensory experience as you go through the mist walk, a 300 m long sculptural, tubular stainless steel structure with fine spray misters to lower daytime temperatures. The interactive misters are programmed to spray clouds of mist using a system of sensors that monitors the ambient temperature, relative humidity and people movement.

*Have fun with water*










A family-oriented public open space, with a series of linear water features will be created at the southern corner of the Bay. These include dancing water jets to engage the young and old alike.

*Be served at a one-stop visitor centre*










A Visitor Centre with information, exhibition and ticketing facilities and a small café will be located within this area. As part of the efforts to make Marina Bay an eco-friendly district, the Visitor Centre will also include sustainable design features, such as natural ventilation, natural daylighting and solar roof panels.











The stretch of the waterfront promenade along Marina Boulevard will be a shaded tropical walk with flowering shrubs and shade trees to create a lush and delightful experience. It will include three 'Breeze Shelters' — pavilions with large solar-powered fans — which will provide a cool and breezy 'pause point' for visitors to rest.

This part of the promenade will also include a continuous seat along the seawall to allow visitors to rest and soak in views of the bay. Multi-functional smart poles will provide power outlets and speaker points to be used during events. There are plans to introduce public art work along the promenade, to provide a visually engaging experience for visitors and enhance the sense of community and identity in Marina Bay. The promenade will be lit with attractive night lighting integrated into the design features.


----------



## AeonX7

*OMG!! the would be international cruise terminal looks like a sinking titanic!*


















looks like a sinking ship!!hno:


----------



## redstone

I think it looks like some WW2 warship in Razzle-Dazzle camouflage


----------



## SilentStrike

nice plans


----------



## Guest

It was supposed to look like a wave...


----------



## RafflesCity

New cruise terminal to be ready by end-2011

19 Mar 09










IN A nod to the Republic's ambition to become an international cruise centre, the Singapore Tourism Board (STB) gave a glimpse of its new cruise terminal at a shipping event in Miami, Florida, on Tuesday which attracted industry bigwigs. 
The new terminal will boast berths that can accommodate the world's largest ships. 

It will help Singapore achieve its ambition of becoming a cruise hub for the region by doubling the handling capacity of the current HarbourFront terminal, which is already struggling to cope with the growing number of ships and people arriving there. 

Worse, the existing terminal at HarbourFront has a height restriction of 52m, making it impossible for many bigger ships to dock there. 

The new terminal at Marina South will not have any size or height restrictions. 

However, it will be ready only by 2011, a year later than originally planned. No reason for the delay was given in STB's press statement. 

Miami's Seatrade Cruise Shipping Convention is an important annual event at which shipping industry movers and shakers meet to discuss the latest developments. 

At the event, STB's director for destination marketing and cruises, Mr Chew Tiong Heng, said: 'Even amid the current economic climate, the STB is committed to delivering this key infrastructure by the end of 2011 to help position Singapore as a regional cruise hub. 

'We believe the terminal's rooftop, depicting a modern interpretation of low rolling waves will be a very welcoming sight to passengers as their cruise ships sail into Singapore.' 

The new cruise terminal was designed by a collaboration between United States-based Ajamil and Partners and local firm RSP Architects Planners and Engineers. 

The ground-breaking for the project is expected to begin in the next quarter.


----------



## RafflesCity

*29 March 2009*


----------



## Veru

Fantastic gorgeous photography Lord R-C ....very artistic work !!


----------



## RafflesCity

Thank you Veru! No touch-ups though, just the blessing of the evening sun after a tropical shower!


----------



## Langur

The casino resort will really extend the city around Marina Bay and make that concept a reality.


----------



## RafflesCity

*Remaking goes on in good times and bad*

*New round of reviews begins this year on blueprint for Singapore's long-term physical development*

18 April 09










THE Urban Redevelopment Authority (URA) will begin this year a new round of reviews for Concept Plan 2011, a blueprint that maps out the long-term vision for Singapore's physical development.

URA's review, which will be done with various ministries and government agencies, will examine Singapore's land use and infrastructure needs to cater to an increased population and also the changing profile of its resident population and economy.

The Concept Plan review's 'ultimate aim must be to ensure that we will continue to have a good quality living environment in Singapore, one that will take into account the needs of not just the young, but also of the old, and a growing population which will consist of people from many, many different parts of the world', said National Development Minister Mah Bow Tan.

As part of Concept Plan 2011, URA will also actively seek views from the public, Mr Mah said in his keynote speech at the URA Corporate Plan Seminar yesterday.

He also highlighted that one of Singapore's key strengths is its long-term integrated planning approach. 'Few cities in the world have a holistic planning framework like ours . . . ,' Mr Mah said. He cited a case in point. Despite the dismal economic climate when URA started planning the development and infrastructure for Marina Bay, just before the start of the last downturn in 2000, the government remained focused on building up Marina Bay. 'And because we planned ahead, we were able to attract foreign investments into the Bay when the economy started to pick up and then when it boomed,' Mr Mah said.

He also also stressed that efforts to remake Singapore must continue in both good and bad times if the island is to be a key node in the network of global cities. It was as a result of forward planning, and effective and consistent implementation that a new Singapore city is taking shape fast. He painted a picture of the 'new iconic signature skyline' emerging at Marina Bay. The double helix bridge, Art Park, Gardens by the Bay and new waterfront promenade will be progressively completed by 2011. Then, there are the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort and the first phase of Marina Bay Financial Centre which will be operational by 2010. The government has invested nearly $5.7 billion in infrastructure works in Marina Bay so far and will continue to pump in more money to support its future growth and boost connectivity with the existing city, Mr Mah added.

The prime Orchard Road shopping belt is also being rejuvenated with new malls. Singapore will have a new generation of regional commercial districts, such as Jurong Lake District. And the island will become an even more exciting playground with a wider range of leisure and recreational options. Singapore's park connector network will be tripled to 300 km over the next five to 10 years, joining up into a continuous loop around the island. URA is also developing scenic walks along Singapore's coastline.

The Ministry of National Development and URA will be launching a programme called 'My New Singapore' to encourage Singaporeans to rediscover Singapore.

'The programme will comprise a series of events and activities which will reach out to Singaporeans. We invite everybody to see the new developments and visit new leisure destinations. We will show Singaporeans the plans that we have for their neighbourhoods, bring them to see the new Marina Bay, let them enjoy the parks and park connectors. And I hope that when Singaporeans rediscover Singapore, they will realise what a special little city we have, and perhaps, we will love our city even more,' Mr Mah said.

He even suggested Singaporeans may want to shop, eat and sightsee in Singapore. 'Perhaps during this downturn, it is timely for Singaporeans to take time to get to know our city better. Enjoy what we have to offer here in Singapore, and maybe save a little bit of money at the same time.'

URA will hold the 'My Endearing Home' roving exhibition at major malls between May and August this year to present Singaporeans a chance to learn about plans for their immediate neighbourhoods and for the city, and 'discover that there is much to treasure on our island'.

A Marina Bay Festival will be held in the later part of 2010 that will showcase the waterfront promenade and new developments to both locals and foreign visitors.

NParks will also press on with its efforts to green Singapore and conserve the island's natural heritage. 

By KALPANA RASHIWALA 
Business Times


----------



## VRS

great up date also fantastic rendering...


----------



## RafflesCity

Updates of the new bridge - taken by xtemujin

250409(Sat)




























xtemujin's album:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xtemujin/sets/72157613308112614/


----------



## Vrooms

^^The above links have nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Vrooms

Here's singapores new skyline:


----------



## AAG

@vrooms & sandstorm: cool this pool is the most amazing i've ever seen.


----------



## Vrooms

AAG said:


> @vrooms & sandstorm: cool this pool is the most amazing i've ever seen.


Then why dont you come down to Singapore and expirence it!!!:lol: Just Joking!!!!:lol::cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

one of the best builfings in the world


----------



## redstone

List of projects that are now part of the masterplan built before the masterplan:

One Fullerton
Fullerton
Esplanade Bridge
Esplanade Theatres
Merlion Pier


List of buildings completed / UC so far under or as a result of the masterplan:

One Marina Boulevard 1 tower
One Raffles Quay 2 towers
Sail apartments 2 towers
Marina Bay Financial Centre complex (includes Marina Bay Residences & Marina Bay Suites) 5 towers
Clifford Pier / Old Customs House / Fullerton Bayfront / OUH redevelopment 1 tower
Marina Bay Sands 3 towers
Asia Square 2 towers

Infrastructure:

Helix Bridge
Bayfront Ave bridge
Marina Barrage
Marina Bay gardens
Marina Bay Golf Course
Marina South Pier


----------



## ill-b

A nice fit in the skyline:










A firework test for the 9th of August:


----------



## inno4321

What a amazing!!!!!!! SINGAPORE Marina Bay. Absolutely fabulous


----------



## Vrooms

^^Heres more!


----------



## Veru

Very nice Vrooms ---Thanks !!


----------



## redstone

rendering of the masterplan


----------



## Vrooms

AAG said:


> @vrooms & sandstorm: cool this pool is the most amazing i've ever seen.


Its such a unique pool that Katy Perry held her press conference in the pool!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

singapore is amazing 

nice photos


----------



## pioter76

Do not kill me for posting my poor pcs after those amazing night shots.


----------



## Vrooms

^^They arent that bad. Just blur....


----------



## AAG

Well, i know from discovery channel that building will covered with plant right? the backside of building


----------



## Vrooms

The [email protected] Bay.


----------



## FlagshipV




----------



## Vrooms




----------



## Vrooms

Credits:http://www.flickr.com/photos/huangjiahui/with/4875428448/





















































*Singapore 2010 Youth Olympic Games*


----------



## sieradzanin1

:nuts::nuts:God's city :nuts::eek2:


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony at Marina Bay*


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Singapore is a fantastic place to go on holiday. But it is too far


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*


----------



## Vrooms

*Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony (14 August 2010)*


----------



## Vrooms




----------



## roxasnobody

^^ OMG! sooooo amazing!


----------



## Vrooms

*Marina Bay Singapore*


----------



## inno4321

All angle and shot is ART!!!


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Stunning pictures. :happy:

Is that wonderful pool available for everybody? 
I mean, how can I go there? Is it the facility of an hotel?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Stunning Pics


----------



## Vrooms

TohrAlkimista said:


> Stunning pictures. :happy:
> 
> Is that wonderful pool available for everybody?
> I mean, how can I go there? Is it the facility of an hotel?


No the pool is accually only for the guests of Marina Bay Sands.

There is a section for the public to go up at a charge of S$20.:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore 2010 Youth Olympic Games Closing Ceremony @ Marina Bay*



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/iocmedia/with/4928799743/


----------



## Vrooms




----------



## FlagshipV




----------



## Melb_aviator

Looks great.

The YOG have a long way to go to become a big event. First time up Singapore did a good job, but the event got limited exposure.


----------



## Vrooms

Melb_aviator said:


> Looks great.
> 
> The YOG have a long way to go to become a big event. First time up Singapore did a good job, but the event got limited exposure.


True i too agree that the YOG had really limited exposure. I'm sure Nanjing will put on a great show too!! Maybe similar to Beijing 2008??


----------



## Vrooms




----------



## SingaporeCity

can't wait for this area to mature. This year's F1 event will be much livelier with the new projects completed, and all the light display of the skyline. =)


----------



## FlagshipV

SingaporeCity said:


> can't wait for this area to mature. This year's F1 event will be much livelier with the new projects completed, and all the light display of the skyline. =)


The backdrop has totally changed!! I'm sure Marina Bay Sands will host many F1 related parties.


----------



## miguelquirarte

Awesome! En verdad no puedo creer lo hermoso y bello que se puso Singapur, esos edificios son sorprendentes, me encanta la vista, LA COMPRO jejeje.

Marina Bay is beautiful.

Greetings from Mexico ... Congratulationes!


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/4994881327_4f733754df_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/4994877431_bb67889813_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/4994872835_32e1baf1d6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4994869361_4b15a95db4_b.jpg


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5036310940_f81ea60587_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5035964578_5a9d63fd87_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

The soon to be fully completed *Marina Bay Sands*


----------



## Mith252

^^Nice pics, we have there. From the looks of things, these pics were taken about a week ago. Looks like the musuem and the theatre part of the MBS is set to be completed in a few months time before the end of the year.


----------



## Vrooms

Mith252 said:


> ^^Nice pics, we have there. From the looks of things, these pics were taken about a week ago. Looks like the musuem and the theatre part of the MBS is set to be completed in a few months time before the end of the year.


Cant wait to see how the Crystal Pavilion and Museum looks like when its completed!!:cheers:


----------



## Mith252

^^Well, one of the Crystal Pavilion exterior is done. It is just the interior left. The other exterior is still being done right now. Also, the boardwalk construction has started, the part from the Event Plaze to the Musuem. The exterior of the musuem is more than 90% done. My guests the next few months would more on the interior.


----------



## FlagshipV

I too cant wait to see the museum!! Looks really great from the outside already.


----------



## Vrooms

View from the *Marina Bay Sands* Skypark:


----------



## FlagshipV

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/5078868444_0e70be6b08_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/5078976329_306f5d04fc_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5003035698_1768529571_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1221/5104449408_2de8d05875_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5096914250_999b9d008c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5096916500_4bc0d95384_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5096317389_679306344d_b.jpg


----------



## Melb_aviator

The Museum looks like the true icon of this site. Its positioning and design are amazing. 

Well done Singapore!


----------



## Vrooms

Melb_aviator said:


> The Museum looks like the true icon of this site. Its positioning and design are amazing.
> 
> Well done Singapore!


Thank you!!


----------



## Mith252

Here are some pics today of the Marina Bay City Gallery. This place basically is a gallery of the development of the Marina Bay area. 









http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TMrAVaTLAiI/AAAAAAAAAkg/NFu0R-J9mzo/s640/DSC00484.JPG








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TMrAXduUF5I/AAAAAAAAAkk/vcdbu-OEaFM/s640/DSC00485.JPG








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TMrAZbwkXcI/AAAAAAAAAko/0KNS7RYdz1Q/s640/DSC00486.JPG








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TMrAblEX3kI/AAAAAAAAAks/IgUpDzW6_9c/s640/DSC00487.JPG








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TMrAeI5VEDI/AAAAAAAAAkw/uc0xFA1ZTFA/s640/DSC00488.JPG








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TMrAg3FK38I/AAAAAAAAAk0/l9DPwEjgMZY/s640/DSC00489.JPG








http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TMrAjwqNsTI/AAAAAAAAAlA/YlIs4xlFbP4/s640/DSC00490.JPG








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TMrAmw9SJ0I/AAAAAAAAAlE/HCENAyq7Xew/s640/DSC00491.JPG








http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TMrApXyeGNI/AAAAAAAAAlI/JWy38ZJnbWo/s640/DSC00492.JPG


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Absolutely amazing. Without doubt one of the great city views of the world and without doubt one of the best recent developments anywhere in the world - well done Singapore!


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/5131985466_d6f559d8f8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4053/5131971884_769222ccbb_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1249/5131639244_5cf6b40cca_b.jpg


----------



## nsohan

Would anyone happen to know how the new cruise terminal at Marina South is coming along?


----------



## ajaaronjoe

really stunning


----------



## onthebund

I'm very jealous of Singapore's new skyline because it looks tooooooo beautiful. Many new projects are under construction, which is so great!


----------



## onthebund

I love Marina Bay sands for its uniqueness, which is one of my favourites on this planet!!! if only it could be built in my hometown..........


----------



## Vrooms

onthebund said:


> I'm very jealous of Singapore's new skyline because it looks tooooooo beautiful. Many new projects are under construction, which is so great!





onthebund said:


> I love Marina Bay sands for its uniqueness, which is one of my favourites on this planet!!! if only it could be built in my hometown..........


Thank you!! Shanghai has many nice projects coming up too like the Shanghai Tower and Shanghai IFC.:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY SANDS ART-SCIENCE MUSEUM*

Dont know how this person got these picts but:

Main Source:http://www.flickr.com/photos/arielst0rm7/sets/72157625114052003/with/5141928739/









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1115/5142535696_b7e6841582_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4066/5141928081_dcb192d67b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5141928739_3b90a67d68_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1209/5142534570_af3b0404c4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/5142535394_03b24beaf2_b.jpg


----------



## Melb_aviator

How much space is there in that Museum? Its a great design but looks limited for space inside. Im sure its bigger than it looks though


----------



## Vrooms

Melb_aviator said:


> How much space is there in that Museum? Its a great design but looks limited for space inside. Im sure its bigger than it looks though


I been wodering how big it is too. Guess we will have to wait till December to go and see for ourselves.:cheers:
*
MARINA BAY SANDS*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/5151684602_7d752929b4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/5151273996_6aed3bac77_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4023/5150663831_6ab5880f22_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/5150162525_1ca595c82a_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1139/5150334254_78a88bf761_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/5150333764_1d56fa5236_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/5149667899_5c2d1dcce3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5130650348_4337c77fed_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY SANDS SKYPARK*








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1408/5162357201_2f3a6d4f1b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/5162961106_85acbf6dca_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1098/5162356403_46aa6f652f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/5162961874_9d2d5c498c_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*Downtown Marina Bay:*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/5128249042_54665326ed_b.jpg


----------



## Melb_aviator

I want to swim in that pool 

Great pix there. Has the Skydeck eaten into the business of the Flyer at all? They forfill a similar role and have a similar view of the city. Will be interesting to know how that it going.


----------



## helorider14

i love the pool of this hotel.


----------



## Vrooms

Melb_aviator said:


> I want to swim in that pool
> 
> Great pix there. Has the Skydeck eaten into the business of the Flyer at all? They forfill a similar role and have a similar view of the city. Will be interesting to know how that it going.


I'm sure it has. The Skypark is higher then the Flyer and cheaper. Plus you can stay up there for as long as you want.


----------



## Melb_aviator

Vrooms said:


> I'm sure it has. The Skypark is higher then the Flyer and cheaper. Plus you can stay up there for as long as you want.


Thats definately a big drawback about wheels.

In Melbourne, we had 2 (280m and 235m) observation decks and the Southern Star Wheel (120m) at one point. Currently we are down to one (Eureka - 280m), as the Rialto has closed to become a resturant and the wheel is currently being rebuilt. The Eureka and Rialto decks were operated by the same people though. There is big questionmarks about the wheels long term viability as its much shorter than Eureka and is in a less desirable location.

I can see the same issues happening in Singapore if they both can not find their place in the market.

Im hoping to get to Singapore next year. Theres so much more there now to see and do.


----------



## Vrooms

Melb_aviator said:


> Thats definately a big drawback about wheels.
> 
> In Melbourne, we had 2 (280m and 235m) observation decks and the Southern Star Wheel (120m) at one point. Currently we are down to one (Eureka - 280m), as the Rialto has closed to become a resturant and the wheel is currently being rebuilt. The Eureka and Rialto decks were operated by the same people though. There is big questionmarks about the wheels long term viability as its much shorter than Eureka and is in a less desirable location.
> 
> I can see the same issues happening in Singapore if they both can not find their place in the market.
> 
> Im hoping to get to Singapore next year. Theres so much more there now to see and do.


Sound like the problem melbourne had is similar to what Singapore is having now. But i dont think any of them will close i sure they are in it for the long term. I feel its just a matter of pricing and how unique the location is. :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*LOUIS VUITTON CRYSTAL PAVILION*








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1354/5168618616_c7540ce8d3_b.jpg


----------



## OtAkAw

^^That is so cool! Is it a boutique?


----------



## ajaaronjoe

What's the tallest skyscraper in singapore?


----------



## Vrooms

OtAkAw said:


> ^^That is so cool! Is it a boutique?


Yup. Its part of the Louis Vuitton boutique.


----------



## Vrooms

ajaaronjoe said:


> What's the tallest skyscraper in singapore?


Due to hight restrictions three skyscrapers that share the ''Singapore's tallest skyscraper'' titile: Republic Plaza, United Overseas Bank Plaza One and Overseas Union Bank Centre. They are 280.1m tall.:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY SANDS 








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5173919291_d2867e28be_b.jpg


ART SCIENCE MUSEUM*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5173918681_fa090c31e3_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

Some pictures i took:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vrooms77/sets/72157625382048314/with/5175149296/

From MBS Skypark:


----------



## emily01

Great pictures I must say! I am looking for a property singapore and these look amazing. Are these ready for possession?


----------



## daniel9ds

I am a newbie here and just wanna say Hi to everyone. I am Daniel from Pennsylvania, US.


__________________
free photoshop tutorials


----------



## Vrooms

*By Mith252 from the Singapore forum*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=510283



Mith252 said:


> Took some pics on Friday. It seems that one of the crystal pavilions is nearing completion. The other one has a few glass panels left to be completed. It seems the museum is just about to be finished. Saw some people inside. Probably some VIPs to show them around. The boardwalk is about 80% done from the looks of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9Q49veJJI/AAAAAAAAAts/rpUwNS5_F_A/s640/DSC00616.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9RBE88qTI/AAAAAAAAAtw/CP-4iIxcNzk/s640/DSC00617.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9RIjUQ6EI/AAAAAAAAAt0/NajdvqvtySM/s640/DSC00618.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9RQ-KPb1I/AAAAAAAAAt4/DgRuGXCxStg/s640/DSC00619.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9RZGDDcxI/AAAAAAAAAuA/xykZMN0rgp4/s640/DSC00621.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9Rhr61c7I/AAAAAAAAAuI/UIY0C4XluIQ/s640/DSC00622.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9RmeNeDvI/AAAAAAAAAuM/tQq0r9MJlvU/s640/DSC00623.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9Rr7BL1JI/AAAAAAAAAuQ/ose-km6Bxmk/s640/DSC00624.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9RyZxpWHI/AAAAAAAAAuU/ULXWsloND-M/s640/DSC00625.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9R5PfexRI/AAAAAAAAAuY/9oUtHA23eV4/s640/DSC00626.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9R-Mwz4jI/AAAAAAAAAuc/HeieITb2TEU/s640/DSC00627.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9SDqC5gJI/AAAAAAAAAug/b_KzfkkxhWc/s640/DSC00628.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9SIXwL5TI/AAAAAAAAAuk/QLWrJUUJ7kw/s640/DSC00629.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9SNjsPMsI/AAAAAAAAAuo/xzJsUoRRUVE/s640/DSC00630.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9STRofVrI/AAAAAAAAAuw/QMkLDzjxG78/s640/DSC00631.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/TN9Sb0MCGhI/AAAAAAAAAu4/VNhpBpxX5U8/s640/DSC00632.JPG


----------



## nsohan

daniel9ds said:


> I am a newbie here and just wanna say Hi to everyone. I am Daniel from Pennsylvania, US.
> 
> 
> __________________
> free photoshop tutorials


Hi Daniel, welcome! 

As for the photos, the Louis Vuitton island looks great!


----------



## Vrooms

nsohan said:


> As for the photos, the Louis Vuitton island looks great!


Yup!! I cant wait to see how it looks inside!! I wonder if they will open their store in the mall before the crystal pavilion??


----------



## nsohan

Vrooms said:


> Yup!! I cant wait to see how it looks inside!! I wonder if they will open their store in the mall before the crystal pavilion??


You mean there'll be an LV store in the mall too? That'd be really great! It'll be the largest Louis Vuitton store in the world, too. 

Would anybody happen to know the total floor size of the store? Would really appreciate it!


----------



## Vrooms

nsohan said:


> You mean there'll be an LV store in the mall too? That'd be really great! It'll be the largest Louis Vuitton store in the world, too.
> 
> Would anybody happen to know the total floor size of the store? Would really appreciate it!


Not too sure how big the store will be but it will have a double story duplex store in the mall plus the crystal pavilion.http://marinabaysands.com/Shopping/Shops/Louis_Vuitton_-_Opening_Soon!.aspx


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Wow the LV store is going to be amazing!! No doubt one of the best looking stores by any company anywhere in the world


----------



## Vrooms

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Wow the LV store is going to be amazing!! No doubt one of the best looking stores by any company anywhere in the world


Louis Vuitton stores normally look impressive on the outside so i'm expecting their store in MBS to blow me away esspecially with this crystal pavilion.:cheers: 

There is another crystal pavilion on the other end of the promanade it will house longstanding Hollywood club AVALON.

here's a press realese about them:

Source:http://www.marinabaysands.com/Media_Center/Press_Releases/Famed_nightclub_Avalon_chooses_Marina_Bay_Sands_as_its_first_location_outside_the_U_S.aspx



> *Famed nightclub Avalon chooses Marina Bay Sands as its first location outside the U.S*
> 
> Marina Bay Sands today announced that Avalon, a Los Angeles nightclub with celebrity partners including actors Dan Ackroyd and Bruce Willis, has chosen Marina Bay Sands as the location for their latest hotspot. The nightclub will be housed in one of Marina Bay Sands’ unique Crystal Pavilions, transforming the nightlife in Southeast Asia.
> 
> The Crystal Pavilions literally sit on the water at Marina Bay. Avalon joins Pangaea, a renowned club in New York, Miami and London, to bring the Crystal Pavilion to life and to make Marina Bay Sands the new entertainment epicenter in Singapore. Avalon has been a magnet for celebrities in Hollywood and has set the international standard for the “big” nightclub experience since 1997.
> 
> In Hollywood, Avalon attracts the leading dance music DJs and top concert acts. It is the venue of choice for annual parties for the Oscars, the Emmys, MTV Music Awards and the Grammy Awards.
> 
> Avalon Singapore will feature work by top US designers to create a one-of-a-kind experience. At Marina Bay Sands, the sound and audio system will be the most ambitious of its kind.
> 
> Mr. David Sylvester, Vice President Retail Asia, Las Vegas Sands Corporation said, “With Avalon’s commitment to excellence in hosting world-class entertainment and a reputation as a celebrity haunt, Marina Bay Sands has set the entertainment benchmark incredibly high. We are ecstatic that our guests will be able to experience the hottest nightlife in the world right here in Singapore.”
> 
> Avalon co-founder Mr. Steven Adelman said, “Avalon Singapore offers a unique and exciting opportunity. The combination of Marina Bay Sands’ iconic Crystal Pavilion, our partnership with Kraze Entertainment and our experienced team, creates a thrilling formula. Our sole goal is to create the ultimate entertainment destination.”
> 
> Last week, the resort announced that Pangaea, the Ultra-Lounge that swiftly dominated leading cities including New York and London, is launching its most exciting and ambitious project on its property. Pangaea will be located on level one of the Crystal Pavilion and Avalon on the top two levels.


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/Singapore/Story/STIStory_605007.html



> Nov 19, 2010
> *High fashion at MBS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Models showing off Chanel's cruise 2011 collection at the first ever fashion show at Marina Bay Sands' Skypark last night. The event was attended by some 600 guests, including the regional media and local celebrities such as actress Zoe Tay and singer Stefanie Sun. -- ST PHOTO: DESMOND WEE
> 
> TO MARK the opening of its biggest store in South-east Asia, Chanel staged the first ever fashion show at Marina Bay Sands' Skypark last night.
> 
> Set against the city skyline, the event saw 30 models showing off 87 outfits from the French marque's cruise 2011 collection, also known as a resort or holiday range that fills the gap between the two main fashion seasons each year.
> 
> It was the brand's largest catwalk show in the region to date.
> 
> The event was attended by some 600 guests, including the regional media and local celebrities such as actress Zoe Tay and singer Stefanie Sun.
> 
> Chanel opened its first duplex store in South-east Asia in Marina Bay Sands two months ago.
> 
> The 7,500 sq ft store is the brand's second store in Singapore.


----------



## Vrooms

*THE MARINA BAY SANDS EXPIRENCE*:


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.time.com/time/travel/article/0,31542,2032002,00.html?xid=rss-travel



> *Marina Bay: Singapore's Flashy New Neighborhood*
> By Neel Chowdhury Thursday, Nov. 18, 2010
> 
> Where the mouth of the Singapore river hits the sea, the Lion City's historic birthplace, a brand new multibillion-dollar city-within-a-city has arisen. Called Marina Bay, it is a commercial, residential, dining and entertainment district girdled by a vast freshwater reservoir, lined by office towers and high-end residences, and boasting an art-filled, Venetian-style piazza swathed in cooling, machine-emitted mist.
> 
> Marina Bay's glittering facade reflects a local economy that will grow 13% to 15% this year by official estimates, and not surprisingly, most of the development's diversions are designed for those who have benefited from the boom. Want to enjoy its restaurants, shops, hotels, resort and casino? Then be prepared to spend.
> 
> Start your exploration of the new district in the Fullerton Bay Hotel, fullertonbayhotel.com. Named after Robert Fullerton, a former colonial governor, this boutique property stands on stilts, allowing the bay's chocolate-colored waves to lap beneath its low-lying rooms. Located on the spot where the largely seaborne immigrants to Singapore originally landed, bay-view rooms go from roughly $440 a night. If that's too much, you can take in the same vistas for the price of a drink at Lantern, the hotel's rooftop bar.
> 
> Fortified by a tipple, proceed on foot around Marina Bay's sickle-shaped piazza to the City Gallery, marina-bay.sg. This free mini-museum tells the story of Marina Bay from its inception — a tale that reflects the pace of Singapore's own growth. Parts of Marina Bay were dredged as far back as the 1970s, and the first land parcel was sold nine years ago. But it wasn't until Singapore's property market began to boom in 2004 — triggered by a swelling population — that construction at Marina Bay began to really accelerate.
> 
> A 10-minute walk away from the glass-walled City Gallery is the giant Marina Bay Sands gambling resort, marinabaysands.com. The resort includes Singapore's largest hotel, one of the biggest convention centers in Asia, a mall and seemingly countless gourmet restaurants, among them Waku Ghin, tel: (65) 6688 8507, which is run by celebrity chef Tetsuya Wakuda, and upscale Mediterranean eatery Santi, tel: (65) 6688 8501, set up by renowned Catalan chef Santi Santamaria. There are also architectural flourishes like a canoe-shaped "skybridge" that knits together the Marina Bay Sands' three soaring towers. The view from the top is heady — particularly if you're ensconced in one of the Straits Suites, which are at least 50 floors up. These bolt-holes for millionaires are decorated in the sort of style an Ottoman sultan would favor, and are scattered with wide-screen televisions and sunken marble tubs. Meant for high rollers who place vast bets at the casino's baccarat tables, they go for more than $5,000 a night.
> 
> Marina Bay is itself something of a gamble, of course. As with nearly every instance of urban engineering of this magnitude, be it London's Canary Wharf or Shanghai's Pudong, Marina Bay's commercial success or failure will be decided years, maybe even decades, from today. But right now the cost-accounting perspective is hardly front and center. Instead, Marina Bay is all about providing entertainment. After nearly half a century of relentlessly pursuing affluence, and now attaining it, Singaporeans are ready for some fun.


----------



## Vrooms

GARDENS BY THE BY SINGAPORE(OPENING END 2011)


----------



## helorider14

hotel lobby









my room








nice view


----------



## Vrooms

Nice pictures!! Is that the Atrium room or the Horizon room?


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE: MARINA BAY 2010*


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5204178948_79d272ddfa_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5002/5203579145_8e4f27a2e4_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5049/5202815459_36e6dae3f4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5202814583_cf16aab1f8_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5206737374_6af079462c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5206189120_b25d300994_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5128/5206783122_f936bb8435_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4817575727_1c85ecfeae_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5047/5211226949_6ec7b48aae_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5191365284_e93fe3fcb2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5190772673_67d57330d2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5191368154_665a0ed958_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY - EXPLORE EXCHANGE ENTERTAIN*


----------



## RaphiHK

Good to see that the Singapore marina's skyline is getting higher. Have they planned to build a supertall in the area ?


----------



## Vrooms

^^Thank you!!


----------



## dirtybird

RaphiHK said:


> stunning


+1

I love that restaurant/dining room.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5252652635_e446c4dee9_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5122/5252504763_1054a5da1d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5255218216_15521baac8_b.jpg


----------



## emzeti

wow..nice..thanks for sharing here..


----------



## Persi

The most modern and beautiful bay in the world


----------



## Melb_aviator

I love how Singapore is re-inventing itself, one bit at a time 

After years of being a rather dull tourism option, it really has sprung to life.

Great pix all. Keep them coming


----------



## Vrooms

emzeti said:


> wow..nice..thanks for sharing here..





mojokung said:


> Thank for pic .... very verry nice


Your welcome!!


Persi said:


> The most modern and beautiful bay in the world





Melb_aviator said:


> I love how Singapore is re-inventing itself, one bit at a time
> 
> After years of being a rather dull tourism option, it really has sprung to life.
> 
> Great pix all. Keep them coming


Thank you!!!:cheers: I'll make sure i post more...............................


----------



## ajaaronjoe

I usually visit this thread and everytime i visit, Singapore really impresses me with it's wonderful shots :lol: i really can't get away from here.


----------



## Vrooms

ajaaronjoe said:


> I usually visit this thread and everytime i visit, Singapore really impresses me with it's wonderful shots :lol: i really can't get away from here.


haha!!:lol: Thank you.................

Here's a few more:









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5004/5257201931_2c54dd2fbf_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5166/5257535055_5449e3af2b_b.jpg
*
THE FULLERTON BAY HOTEL*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5192361578_76ac6267b3_b.jpg

*AVALON CLUB CRYSTAL PAVILION*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5170/5257374545_e13c1b777b_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY SANDS LOBBY*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/4995353853_baff32fb0d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3524/4569919923_530db33780_b.jpg

*ART SCIENCE MUSEUM*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5258281726_f40df653e2_b.jpg

*SINGAPORE FLYER*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5123/5257663745_cb30c7464d_b.jpg


----------



## Veru

Sweet !! Thanks Vrooms


----------



## Vrooms

Veru said:


> Sweet !! Thanks Vrooms


Your welcome!!:cheers:

*MARINA BAY FINANCIAL CENTRE*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5258055034_2495c6ec9a_b.jpg

*THE HELIX BRIDGE*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4577679217_e26fafcdc9_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4571189560_c1bd2809c1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4574830911_ebd6c0b876_b.jpg

*SINGAPORE SKYLINE FROM THE MARINA BARRAGE*








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1419/5164292252_705862a0b9_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*VIEW FROM MARINA BAY SANDS SKYPARK*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5259863791_30604eb598_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5259863741_f9dffd6e4d_b.jpg

*MARINA BARRAGE*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5163/5251503775_4e1cd908c1_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5237227087_de076e5552_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

VIEW FROM THE *SANDS SKYPARK*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5254374047_70aee1bd04_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5254987538_b05323a964_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5044/5263810052_7059386b0b_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5001/5264856213_6ccd307996_b.jpg


----------



## jinyjames

Singapore is a nice city, I liked above pictures of Singapore. After viewing this picture I want to come over there and spend a holiday with my family. Yet It was not possible for me but whenever I get a chance to come over there then it sure I will be come. Yet now so short day are remaining for Christmas. So, Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5163/5268695200_1710654c23_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5270479002_39a454323e_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5005/5270132854_5b2bdc01f2_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5270784161_a4fc5555b0_b.jpg

*ARTSCIENCE MUSEUM*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5271116912_d03baca9ce_b.jpg

*LOUIS VUITTON CRYSTAL PAVILION*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5041/5271465946_0d6ca4455b_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY SANDS CASINO*








http://static.relax.com.sg/site/servlet/linkableblob/relax/362712/topImage.jpg









http://static.relax.com.sg/site/servlet/linkableblob/relax/362684/topImage.jpg









http://static.relax.com.sg/site/servlet/linkableblob/relax/362716/topImage.jpg









http://static.relax.com.sg/site/servlet/linkableblob/relax/362652/topImage.jpg









http://static.relax.com.sg/site/servlet/linkableblob/relax/362688/topImage.jpg









http://static.relax.com.sg/site/servlet/linkableblob/relax/362662/topImage.jpg


----------



## Mith252

^^Nobody know when exactly the Gardens are going to open. From the looks of things, likely mid-2011 for the first phase.


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5355372015_ec44cb14f5_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5350549799_a843761efb_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5357325851_cf83a2012c_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1369/4724547376_5e2e876c69_b.jpg


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Vrooms said:


> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5043/5357325851_cf83a2012c_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1369/4724547376_5e2e876c69_b.jpg


Good work Vrooms keep it up!


----------



## Vrooms

Dr Gonzo said:


> Good work Vrooms keep it up!


Thanks!!:cheers:


----------



## Mith252

^^Nice job, man. Hope you posts more pictures of the Gardens since it is part of the Marina Bay Downtown development, other than mine.


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY SANDS*









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5372033677_7e5a313ec5_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5371664749_97fd14228d_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*GARDENS BY THE BAY*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5296361182_5fce1ced59_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5295766687_980243f9c1_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY SANDS*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5212/5386528080_73c068f506_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5386525152_550bd57619_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5212/5386538172_d3f1501209_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5220/5385935563_7d6e7002de_b.jpg
*
ARTSCIENCE MUSEUM*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5385929757_7fbc54243d_b.jpg

*GARDENS BY THE BAY*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5215/5385948421_1079457e3b_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5218/5385932749_636b5ab768_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5218/5386535112_4fd7264a93_b.jpg


----------



## Dr Gonzo

liking the pics a lot wish gardens by the bay would hurry up but then again I am impatient


----------



## Vrooms

from flickr:








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5056/5392301719_a18f5264ec_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5218/5392300753_374e88de42_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5251/5392301473_7080327308_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5180/5392301829_835e1f74e3_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

Dr Gonzo said:


> liking the pics a lot wish gardens by the bay would hurry up but then again I am impatient


Thanks!!:cheers: I would think phase one of Gardens By the Bay will open by year end.


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY SANDS*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5394412324_fa9b71ff32_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5091/5393526272_9757764ed7_b.jpg


----------



## Dr Gonzo

liking the panoramic pics!


----------



## Melb_aviator

Vrooms said:


> *MARINA BAY SANDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5394412324_fa9b71ff32_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5091/5393526272_9757764ed7_b.jpg


Great pix. That first pic is in particular a stunning shot.

Excellent work


----------



## Veru

Vrooms ----- SIMPLY STUNNING !!


----------



## Vrooms

Dr Gonzo said:


> liking the panoramic pics!





Melb_aviator said:


> Great pix. That first pic is in particular a stunning shot.
> 
> Excellent work





Veru said:


> Vrooms ----- SIMPLY STUNNING !!


Thank you!! The pictures were from *flickr* glad you all liked them.:cheers: 

Heres another:








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5393526266_87008375a2_o.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://relax.com.sg/relax/news/544234/Spend_a_night_at_the_Merlion_Hotel_.html



> *Spend a night at the Merlion Hotel?*
> AsiaOne | Fri, Jan 28 2011
> *
> Singapore's most unique tourism landmark will be transformed into a temporary hotel suite.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE Merlion, Singapore's most unique tourism landmark, will be transformed into a temporary hotel suite where guests can spend a night.
> 
> The project is an installation project titled "The Merlion Hotel", presented as part of this year's Singapore Biennale organised by the Singapore Art Museum.
> Click here to find out more!
> 
> The Merlion would be hoarded up from Feb 7 to March 9 to facilitate the conversion and for safety considerations.
> 
> The Merlion Hotel will be unveiled on March 11 and be opened for public viewing from March 13 to May 15. During this time, members of the public will be able to view the installation daily from 10am to 7pm.
> 
> Key information on "The Merlion Hotel", including how visitors may stay a night at the suite, will be illustrated on the hoarding panels and announced shortly by the Singapore Art Museum.
> 
> The Merlion will be undergoing reinstatement works from May 16 to June 5. Operation will resume on June 6.


----------



## Vrooms

Some pictures i took *today* of *THE SHOPPES AT **MARINA BAY SANDS*(forgive the quality i only had my IPhone):


















*CHANEL *


















*TWG TEA*


















*COLD STORAGE SPECIALTY*









*ROBINSONS*









*LOUIS VUITTON CRYSTAL PAVILION*









*AVALON CRYSTAL PAVILION*


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Vrooms said:


> Source:http://relax.com.sg/relax/news/544234/Spend_a_night_at_the_Merlion_Hotel_.html


What in god's name?!


----------



## Vrooms

Dr Gonzo said:


> What in god's name?!


Haha!!!:lol: I'm also against it.hno:


----------



## Vrooms

*THE SHOPPES AT MARINA BAY SANDS*

from flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kokuhen/5416097216/in/set-72157625849434373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kokuhen/5415484739/in/set-72157625849434373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kokuhen/5415486213/in/set-72157625849434373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kokuhen/5416091882/in/set-72157625849434373/


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Looks fab!! Is Louis Vuitton open yet?

There was a show on TV here in Oz about Marina Bay Sands last week. I can't wait to visit!!


----------



## Vrooms

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Looks fab!! Is Louis Vuitton open yet?
> 
> There was a show on TV here in Oz about Marina Bay Sands last week. I can't wait to visit!!


If i'm not wrong, LV will open in march.


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paroxysms_of_joy/5430076930/in/set-72157626015348050/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paroxysms_of_joy/5429472931/in/set-72157626015348050/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paroxysms_of_joy/5429476325/in/set-72157626015348050/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paroxysms_of_joy/5429479255/in/set-72157626015348050/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paroxysms_of_joy/5430099914/in/set-72157626015348050/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paroxysms_of_joy/5429524877/in/set-72157626015348050/


----------



## Vrooms

*THE SHOPPES AT MARINA BAY SANDS*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5433127926/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5432517431/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5433126740/in/photostream/


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Have you been there yourself Vrooms? If so do you prefer The Shoppes at Marina Bay or Ion Orchard?


----------



## Vrooms

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Have you been there yourself Vrooms? If so do you prefer The Shoppes at Marina Bay or Ion Orchard?


Yes i've been to MBS quite a few times already, i personally prefer ION Orchard but i think we will have to wait and see how MBS Shoppes turns out when everything is fully operational before really deciding which mall i prefer.

What about you have you been to ION or MBS Shoppes before?


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

You'll have to keep me posted then!!

Unfortunately, I haven't had the opportunity to go to either. Hopefully when I am in Singapore next year I will have the chance


----------



## Melb_aviator

Singapore is truely becoming a city of design. Its come a long way in a short amount of time.


----------



## Vrooms

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> You'll have to keep me posted then!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't had the opportunity to go to either. Hopefully when I am in Singapore next year I will have the chance


Ok i will make sure i keep you posted. Hope to see some pics from you if you visit.:lol:

:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/1110953/1/.html


> *Gardens by the Bay reaches first milestone*
> By Joanne Chan | Posted: 15 February 2011 2245 hrs
> 
> SINGAPORE: Singapore's latest national project, Gardens by the Bay, overcame funding difficulties to reach its first milestone on Tuesday with the capping of one of its two giant conservatories, the Flower Dome.
> 
> The project faced rising construction costs when work started in 2007, leading overall cost to increase by more than 10 percent to over S$1 billion.
> 
> But with more public and private funding and the use of cost-efficient technology, the project was able to take off, said National Development Minister Mah Bow Tan.
> 
> "We managed to do some value engineering, bring the cost down slightly and then ask for more funds. And I think the Finance Ministry was very understanding and managed to give us the funds. And we're also of course going for corporate sponsorships," he said.
> 
> For example, the Kingfisher Lake - one of two main lakes in Gardens by the Bay - was sponsored a million dollars by Japanese company Kikkoman last year.
> 
> Securing the final glass panel of the Flower Dome conservatory on Tuesday, Mr Mah described the "Capping-Up" ceremony as a milestone in a "long journey".
> 
> He said that the Flower Dome, along with the second conservatory the Cloud Forest, are not just "architectural icons" but an "amalgamation of architectural, environmental engineering and horticultural excellence."
> 
> The Flower Dome will feature Mediterranean-type plants, while the Cloud Forest, which is under construction, will mirror tropical high elevation regions like those in South America and Mount Kinabalu in Sabah.
> 
> The two conservatories were designed with environmental sustainability in mind, applying cutting-edge technologies that provide energy-efficient solutions in cooling.
> 
> The facade of the 1.2-hectare Flower Dome is made up of 3,300 special glass panels, which let in the sunlight while keeping the heat out. This allows the conservatory to mimic the cool-dry climate of the Mediterranean.
> 
> To ensure energy efficiency, only areas occupied by plants and visitors will be cooled.
> 
> The conservatory is divided into smaller gardens featuring plants such as poppy flowers from California and Cat's Paw plants from Australia. One of the gardens - the Flower Field - will have changing displays including tulips and lavender.
> 
> The conservatory will also have an event space which can be rented out for weddings and other functions. There will also be two restaurants within the conservatory - one serving Mediterranean cuisine and the other, Chinese.
> 
> The Flower Dome is part of Bay South - the first of three gardens in Gardens by the Bay.
> 
> Construction for Bay South is expected to be completed by November, and opened to the public in June next year.
> 
> Explaining the time difference, Mr Mah said the plants need time to grow.
> 
> NParks says previews of Bay South will be arranged for organised groups from February next year.
> 
> It adds that the preview period will help the Gardens ease into its operations and allow the public to provide feedback.
> 
> The public will also get a sneak peek of the Flower Dome in November this year, during the World Orchid Conference.
> 
> - CNA/ir


----------



## Dr Gonzo

gardens by the bay will be awesome when open!


----------



## Vrooms

Dr Gonzo said:


> gardens by the bay will be awesome when open!


I'm sure it will be!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers: Cant wait till it opens.


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/1111337/1/.html



> *ArtScience Museum ready to open its doors*
> By Hetty Musfirah Abdul Khamid | Posted: 17 February 2011 1639 hrs
> 
> SINGAPORE: Singapore's latest iconic structure, the lotus-inspired ArtScience Museum at Marina Bay Sands integrated resort, is ready to open its doors.
> 
> The structure, made up of "10 fingers", is also touted as the "Welcoming Hand of Singapore" which opens up to the skies.
> 
> Its architect Moshe Safdie said: "These shapes which you read from the outside - some say 'lotus', some say 'hand of welcome' - are actually the shapes of the rooms inside. And because of the geometry, every room is unique, every room has a slightly different shape."
> 
> The building makes use of natural light that flows into the galleries. Rainwater is channelled from the roof and down through the centre of the four-storey structure.
> 
> The museum aims to show that the creative processes between arts and science can be similar.
> 
> On the two highest floors stands the permanent ArtScience exhibition which is separated into three galleries - Curiosity, Inspiration and Expression.
> 
> Various interactive screens also allow visitors to stay engaged.
> 
> Museum director Tom Zaller said the museum is an evolving space.
> 
> "The museum is never done, we will never be finished with this space, we will never be finished with the entire place, it's a museum built on a concept...it does not mean the content, the physical boxes or the text that is written on the wall are going to be the same every time. We will continue to change it month after month. New exhibitions will come in, different types of exhibition from fine art to pop culture," he said.
> 
> For a start, the museum is showcasing Genghis Khan - one of the most powerful men of 13th century Mongolia. The exhibition features more than 200 rare treasures never seen outside of Mongolia. The exhibition will go on for two months before heading back to the US.
> 
> Also on display will be archaeological finds from 9th century Tang dynasty - as part of the "Shipwrecked: Tang Treasures and Monsoon Winds" exhibition - as well as exhibits tracing the Silk Road.
> 
> The experience extends outside the museum too, with a light and water show that involves the use of water screens and vibrant multicolour high-powered lasers.
> 
> The show, which tells a story about life, is put up by LaserVision and involves the use of medium giant water screens, vibrant multicolour high powered lasers, among others.
> 
> It is accompanied by an original score by local composer and arranger, Iskandar Ismail.
> 
> Laservision's founder and CEO, Paul S McCloskey, said it is a show that is designed to be immersive and to invoke emotions from viewers.
> 
> "It's a show with a song. So yes, it's spectacular, but it's also designed to make you want to squeeze the hand of your partner, or if not, someone else's partner," he said.
> 
> The free 13-minute show, known as "Wonder Full", will be on nightly.
> 
> - CNA/ir


----------



## redstone

The interior of the dome looks very surreal.. But won't it be a waste of electricity to cool the whole dome? Would there be an entrance fee?


----------



## Vrooms

redstone said:


> The interior of the dome looks very surreal.. But won't it be a waste of electricity to cool the whole dome? Would there be an entrance fee?


Yes there will be an entrance fee into the domes but not the gardens not too sure how much though.


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY SANDS ARTSCIENCE MUSEUM*
opening Saturday, 19 Feb 2011

Main Source:http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/Singapore/Story/STIStory_636186.html


















^Architect *Moshe Safdie*


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.asiaone.com/News/AsiaOne+News/Singapore/Story/A1Story20110217-264104.html


> *MBS launches cutting-edge light and water show *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singapore - Marina Bay Sands unveiled its spectacular light and water show tonight to mark its grand opening.
> 
> Believed to be the largest of its kind in South-East Asia, the show called Wonder Full dazzled hundreds of VIP guests and thousands who gathered across the bay.
> 
> The show employed the mediums of giant Water Screens, vibrant multicolor high powered Lasers, search lights, spot lights, fountains, surround sound, strobes, LED lighting, video projection and other special effects.
> 
> The event celebrated the integrated resort?s key lifestyle and entertainment attractions including the unveiling of the world?s first ArtScience Museum, seven celebrity chef restaurants, and the upcoming premiere here of popular Broadway musical The Lion King.
> 
> Over 800 members of media, VIP guests and dignitaries saw the show which depicted the celebration of human life and emotions conveyed using variant mediums such as water and laser beams.
> 
> President and Chief Operating Officer of Las Vegas Sands Corp., Mr. Michael Leven said: “It was truly a heartwarming moment when Wonder Full came alive before the audience for the very first time. As viewers held their loved ones close and sang along to Louis Armstrong's What a Wonderful World, we knew we had succeeded in showcasing Singapore?s strong familial values in a way that would appeal to audiences from every part of the world. Singapore is the perfect home for Wonder Full.”
> 
> The best spot is catch the free show is at the Event Plaza of Marina Bay Sands.
> 
> Wonder Full will transform the Marina Bay waterfront every weekend with scintillating performances at 8pm, 9.30pm and 11pm on Friday and Saturday, and 8pm and 9.30pm on Sunday.
> 
> Viewers from as far as 3.5km away can experience this nightly spectacular and even listen to the accompanying musical composition on radio 103.9 FM.
> 
> Behind Wonder Full's original composition is a local ensemble which includes award-winning musician and composer Iskandar Ismail, Singapore conductor Darrell Ang, who has won top conducting prizes abroad, and other young budding talent from Singapore.
> 
> Said a press statement by Marina Bay Sands: "Wonder Full is a 13-minute show that will enthrall audiences as they are taken on a journey that explores humanity and the wonders of life. The innocence and wonder of drama and
> change, of enduring love and commitment will be portrayed across all ages of human life. Wonder Full is established as a show that has a soul and brings out the child in all that experience it."
> 
> It added: "This light and water spectacular will feature the different life journeys around the world and finally returns to Singapore to celebrate the world class architecture of a nation that has come of age."


----------



## Vrooms

^^Some pictures of the new light and water show:

Main Source:http://www.asiaone.com/News/AsiaOne+News/Singapore/Story/A1Story20110217-264104.html


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xeero/5483360886/


----------



## Vrooms

from flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5493810405/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hslo/5492312364/

*ARTSCIENCE MUSUEM*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hslo/5492308388/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hslo/5491715533/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hslo/5491719383/in/photostream/
*
THE SHOPPES AT MARINA BAY SANDS*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gjparis/5492599702/in/photostream/









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5093/5492605380_e15f2103b8_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imranbecks/5510665409/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5515253961/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5515272799/in/photostream/


----------



## Persi

JUST WOoOW


----------



## Veru

SWEET ---> Vrooms --- you SURE are creative


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5525061649/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5525317277/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5523461163/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5524848911/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.thaipr.net/nc/readnews.aspx?newsid=3654D489FD4F01A6041871A767B9A2F1


> * The Award-Winning Broadway Musical THE LION KING Opens at Marina Bay Sands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Theatrical Productions in association with BASE Entertainment and Marina Bay Sands are proud to announce that it’s Showtime at the Sands Theater as THE LION KING celebrates its debut in Southeast Asia. It is now Singapore’s turn to embrace and enjoy the award-winning broadway musical and join the 54 million people worldwide who have been wowed by the show.
> 
> Singapore is the latest leading city to host THE LION KING after sell out performances in New York, London, Hamburg, a North American tour, Tokyo and Las Vegas. The musical is of the same Broadway-quality standards, spectacular music, dance, sets and costumes that have made it a worldwide phenomenon, however, it has also added some local elements to make this production unique to Singapore.
> 
> Mr. George Tanasijevich, Interim Chief Executive Officer for Marina Bay Sands and Managing Director of Global Development for Las Vegas Sands Corp., said, “Today, we celebrate the months of hard work and unyielding commitment by the dedicated teams at Marina Bay Sands, Disney Theatrical Productions and BASE Entertainment. We want to congratulate every single member of the cast and crew of THE LION KING who have worked tirelessly to bring THE LION KING to Singapore. We know that the impact of this world-class musical will be immediate and that it will elevate the theater industry in the region. We are very proud of our partnership with Disney Theatrical Productions and BASE Entertainment.”
> 
> Singapore audiences will be treated to unbelievable performances by a select cast from around the world. The cast of 51 for the Singapore production is comprised of the cream of THE LION KING performers, including veterans of the acclaimed London and Paris productions and hails from 8 countries and 5 continents. As in virtually every company of THE LION KING, this cast includes South African members, in keeping with the show’s spirit of authenticity.
> 
> On stage, Director Julie Taymor’s creative vision blends elements of African art and Broadway artisanship to depict anthropomorphic animal characters. The sardonic and deviously cunning “Scar” is played by Patrick Brown. Jean Luc Guizonne aka Jee-L is “Mufasa”, the great warrior and ruler of the Pridelands. Gugwana Dlamini is the wise baboon shaman “Rafiki”. Lyall Ramsden plays the prim and proper horn billed bird “Zazu”. Pierre van Heerden is the carefree warthog “Pumbaa” and Jamie McGregor is the wisecracking meerkat “Timon”. Mufasa’s son, Simba, the lion prince born to be king is played by Jonathan Andrew Hume and Puleng March is the loyal lioness “Nala”.
> 
> The three evil hyenas are played by Lavina Williams, Simon Gwala and Michael Bagg. The role of “Young Simba” is alternated between Lance Reblando, Leon Matawaran and Warren David Saga and the role of “Young Nala” is alternated between Christina De Leon, Myka Torre and Nikki Samonte.
> THE LION KING began as a 1994 animated feature-length film developed and produced by the Walt Disney Company. The story, a coming of age parable set among animals indigenous to its setting, the African savanna, tells the tale of Simba, the lion cub who rises to be the King of the jungle.
> This production of THE LION KING, brought into Singapore by BASE Entertainment, has been developed specifically for the region and the Sands Theater at Marina Bay Sands.
> 
> Milan Rokic, Vice President and Managing Director of BASE Entertainment Asia, “Thus far tickets have exceeded our expectations, but there are still great seats available. A musical of this magnitude has never been created specifically for Singapore and together with the artists from around the world; we are thrilled to be part of this production. Enjoy THE LION KING – it’s all yours.”
> 
> THE LION KING plays Tuesday to Sunday evenings at 8pm and Saturday and Sunday matinees at 2pm. Tickets are available at the Sands Theater Box Office or SISTIC outlets by calling +65 6348 5555 or via the Internet at www.thelionking.com.sg. Ticket prices for the engagement starts from $65. Platinum packages, which include prime seat locations, a souvenir gift, $10 merchandise voucher and a drink, are also available.
> 
> THE LION KING’s presenting sponsor is OCBC Bank, while MediaCorp TV 5 is the Official TV Station, and Showbiz Asia is the official packaging partner; Singapore airlines is official airline, and it’s proudly supported by the Singapore Tourism Board.
> 
> THE LION KING will play 8 shows a week – every Tuesday to Friday at 8pm and every Saturday, Sunday at 2pm and 8pm.
> 
> For full ticketing information, including THE LION KING hotel package, please click on:http://www.marinabaysands.com/Entertainment/The_Lion_King.aspx


----------



## ddes

Do you know Moshie Safdie is least proud about The Shoppes? In fact, he doesn't really like it.


----------



## Vrooms

ddes said:


> Do you know Moshie Safdie is least proud about The Shoppes? In fact, he doesn't really like it.


I think i will have to agree with him................I didnt really turn out as well as the rest of the IR did. However i really like the Crystal Pavilions. I think the building where the Casino, Shoppes and Convention centre could have been better executed. I feel that with the bay infront he could have made better use of it by maximizing the great frontage that the complex has making it look more iconic. Now its just three boxy buildings in front of what is supposed to be Singapore's most iconic building.hno:


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Vrooms said:


> I think i will have to agree with him................I didnt really turn out as well as the rest of the IR did. However i really like the Crystal Pavilions. I think the building where the Casino, Shoppes and Convention centre could have been better executed. I feel that with the bay infront he could have made better use of it by maximizing the great frontage that the complex has making it look more iconic. Now its just three boxy buildings in front of what is supposed to be Singapore's most iconic building.hno:


its just TOO BIG! There is no atmosphere and everything is too far apart it has no character...the shops themselves are clearly very nice though!


----------



## ddes

Dr Gonzo said:


> its just TOO BIG! There is no atmosphere and everything is too far apart it has no character...the shops themselves are clearly very nice though!


I don't think it's big.

I think overall, the convention centre/theaters/shopppes area looks most "un-Moshe". It reminds me of malls I've been to overseas, or a really cool-looking airport terminal building - overall, just generic. In fact, The Shoppes reminds me of the old Marina Square shopping centre in Singapore.

Beyond that, the hotel towers, ArtScience Museum and SkyPark are undeniably masterpieces.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

ddes said:


> I don't think it's big.
> 
> I think overall, the convention centre/theaters/shopppes area looks most "un-Moshe". It reminds me of malls I've been to overseas, or a really cool-looking airport terminal building - overall, just generic. In fact, The Shoppes reminds me of the old Marina Square shopping centre in Singapore.
> 
> Beyond that, the hotel towers, ArtScience Museum and SkyPark are undeniably masterpieces.


agree on the hotel towers and the sky park think the art science musuem design whilst maybe a construction masterpiece only looks good from a front on view.....given it went through such design modifications after being called a bunch of bananas etc in its original design I would have scrapped the whole concept and started again with that


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

There is a show here in Australia called Mega Structures and Marina Bay Sands featured a while back. 

The narrator said that the Art Science Museum would be to Singapore what the Sydney Opera House is to Sydney...don't know if I agree. IMO the hotel towers and swimming pool are more architecturally exciting than the museum. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> There is a show here in Australia called Mega Structures and Marina Bay Sands featured a while back.
> 
> The narrator said that the Art Science Museum would be to Singapore what the Sydney Opera House is to Sydney...don't know if I agree. IMO the hotel towers and swimming pool are more architecturally exciting than the museum. What do you guys think?


the hotel towers given their size are amazing when you think back to the heavy lifting involved for the sky park aswell it was incredible to see the actual lifting taking place!


----------



## brownygold

I heard that the buildings in singapore have a sure height limit because singapore is so tiny that much all over the place is near the airport so they cant have skyscrapers goin tall.


----------



## Mith252

Dr Gonzo said:


> the hotel towers given their size are amazing when you think back to the heavy lifting involved for the sky park aswell it was incredible to see the actual lifting taking place!


I have to agree. The engineering challenge is immense. It is truly an engineering marvel.



brownygold said:


> I heard that the buildings in singapore have a sure height limit because singapore is so tiny that much all over the place is near the airport so they cant have skyscrapers goin tall.


That's right. It is because of the air base instead of the Changi Airport.


----------



## redstone

Vrooms said:


> I think i will have to agree with him................I didnt really turn out as well as the rest of the IR did. However i really like the Crystal Pavilions. I think the building where the Casino, Shoppes and Convention centre could have been better executed. I feel that with the bay infront he could have made better use of it by maximizing the great frontage that the complex has making it look more iconic. Now its just three boxy buildings in front of what is supposed to be Singapore's most iconic building.hno:


The different areas are as though they are designed by different people, plopped side by side and connected by the most convenient (not the best) design idea. Design and flow of spaces are too fragmented. Example, from the Shoppes to the Hotel, one has to cross below the road. The crossing area are narrow spaces, plain white walls, low ceilings, no design consideration at all. Lots of "anti climax" spaces. 

And who would attach a glass panel to a concrete wall by carving a slot, putting in the glass and stuffing the (very large) gap with silicone? Am referring to the ends of the corridors of the rooms facing into the lobby.


----------



## nsohan

Vrooms said:


> I think i will have to agree with him................I didnt really turn out as well as the rest of the IR did. However i really like the Crystal Pavilions. I think the building where the Casino, Shoppes and Convention centre could have been better executed. I feel that with the bay infront he could have made better use of it by maximizing the great frontage that the complex has making it look more iconic. Now its just three boxy buildings in front of what is supposed to be Singapore's most iconic building.hno:


Yea, I'll have to agree as well. Compared to the renderings before, where the floors were carpeted and everything had a classy brown tinge to it, it seems to be low-quality grey-granite tiles now that get scratched so easily. Plus, the structure seems so huge from the inside that everything echoes too easily in there and the ambience is lacking. 

Inside when you look up too, there all these sorta unsightly concrete bars and wire things that make the shoppes look cheap. hno: But it's true that the stores themselves are pretty high-class for the most part!


----------



## Mith252

^^ It may look cheap but they are crucial for engineering supports. It is not easy to make a structure like that hold. I am speaking as an engineering student, so I understand the complexities of this project. Besides, the financial crisis happened and the budget had to be adjusted accordingly to cut costs. Just the way it is.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Yeah i guess those things cant be helped as the play a big role in holding the structure up and the malls design was probably scaled down due to LVS having financial issues. 

Another thing i found weird was that most of the high end shops are located in the basements and not on the ground floor where now you find things like Kenko fish spa??hno:


----------



## nsohan

Yup, I guess so. Hopefully they can touch it up once they're no longer in the red. And yeah  first thing that people see are the low-end stores, so true! What a pity.


----------



## Vrooms

I hope so too!! I actually thought that MBS Shoppes will trump ION and Paragon but in my opinion it didn't. However, like everyone said the mall may not be nice, but the interiors of the stores are great. I personally can wait to see how the Louis Vuitton and Avalon crystal pavilions turn out!!


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Are the Shoppes busy?

Looking at pics and vids on youtube I wouldn't say it's a hive of activity...


----------



## Dr Gonzo

I've never seen the shoppes very busy

by the way anyone any idea still as to what the building is between the marina bay residences and marina bay sands? 

Also the bridge linking MBS to gardens by the bay is almost up


----------



## Vrooms

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Are the Shoppes busy?
> 
> Looking at pics and vids on youtube I wouldn't say it's a hive of activity...


No, I wouldnt say the mall is busy. I think most of the shoppers are tourist.


----------



## Vrooms

Dr Gonzo said:


> I've never seen the shoppes very busy
> 
> by the way anyone any idea still as to what the building is between the marina bay residences and marina bay sands?
> 
> Also the bridge linking MBS to gardens by the bay is almost up


Are you refering to the substation? There are some updates on it here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=68123&page=76


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Vrooms said:


> Are you refering to the substation? There are some updates on it here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=68123&page=76


thanks!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/absgonzales/5475238590/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yipwaihoong/5555079700/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yipwaihoong/5554489171/


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ AWESOME!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tbodley/5563598359/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tbodley/5563597813/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

Some pics i took:
*The Shoppes at Marina Bay Sands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vrooms77/5567189791/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vrooms77/5567092657/in/photostream/

*Louis Vuitton Crystal Pavilion*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vrooms77/5567071515/

*Pangaea Crystal Pavilion*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vrooms77/5567674156/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmoloney/5567536487/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5520059587/


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Vrooms said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmoloney/5567536487/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5520059587/


WOW!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionballoon/5588264364/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5586255782/


----------



## Dr Gonzo

The area around the back of marina bay mrt seems to have developed over the past few weeks for instance laying of new roads and there appears to be a new either marina bay mrt or bus waiting area being built just after you go under the bridge and up the hill as if you were taking the road to the marina south pier


----------



## Mith252

^^ That is the new exit for the Marina Bay MRT station. It should be ready within the next few months. This is my post on that.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75388093&postcount=920


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Thanks Mith not being funny but who would want to exit there? I mean where to go afterwards???!


----------



## Mith252

^^ Those who want to take the bus to Marina Barrage or Marina South Pier at the bus stop. It sure beats going through the other way which is a little unsafe.


----------



## Vrooms

*THE MERLION HOTEL*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rukasu1/5592155041/in/set-72157626435351180


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reaganchen/5592244752/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reaganchen/5591631489/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reaganchen/5591631481/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/asias-hottest-clubs-open-at-marina-bay-sands-in-july-119378909.html


> *Asia's Hottest Clubs Open at Marina Bay Sands in July*
> 
> *Pangaea and Avalon, a magnet for celebrities in London, Los Angeles, Miami and New York open their most ambitious clubs in Singapore*
> 
> SINGAPORE, April 7, 2011 /PRNewswire-Asia/ -- Just months before the celebrities and jetsetters fly into Singapore for Formula 1's only night race, the Singapore Grand Prix, Marina Bay Sands announces the opening of Asia's much-anticipated nightclubs in July. Emerging from Marina Bay and enclosed in the distinctive glass crystal pavilion, Pangaea and Avalon, two of the hottest nightclub brands in the U.S. and Europe, will captivate partygoers in Singapore and from around the world with its innovative concepts, music and premium service.
> 
> Pangaea, the ultra-lounge bottle club that swiftly attracted celebrity followers in New York, Miami and London, has hosted A-listers including Madonna, Leonardo DiCaprio, Kate Moss and Will Smith. Occupying 6,000 square feet, Pangaea is on the first level of the southern Crystal Pavilion. Patrons can access the club through the underwater tunnel connected to The Shoppes at Marina Bay Sands. The ultra-lounge will be able to host up to 400 partygoers at one time or over a thousand a night.
> 
> Pangaea operator Michael Ault said, "When we first announced our plans to open this club, the structure was not even built. We only had our imagination and a few wild ideas. Today, piercing the waters of Marina Bay, the crystal pavilion is one of the most stunning and perhaps the best venues in Singapore. We said from day one that we will create something the world has never seen and with the formulae of great architecture and our experience in successfully operating the best clubs in leading international cities, we simply cannot wait to open our doors and put Singapore on the global party map."
> 
> The second and with a completely distinct concept from Pangaea will be Avalon. Across two levels and over 12,000 square feet, entertainment at Marina Bay Sands will reach a whole new high with Avalon. The club will feature an exciting line-up of leading international DJ's, live concerts and high profile events.
> 
> Avalon co-founder and club guru Steven Adelman said, "Avalon has hosted virtually every celebrity - The Black Eyed Peas, Ashton Kutcher, Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore, Pink, to name a few. Parties at our club in L.A have included the annual Grammy after-party hosted by Justin Timberlake. Here in Singapore, we are building the most ambitious and state-of-the-art visual, sound and light system we're aware of anywhere. The combination of Avalon's star power and Marina Bay Sands' iconic structure will set the stage for the biggest party in Asia," said Steven.
> 
> The Shoppes at Marina Bay Sands Executive Director, Mr. John Postle, said, "We have discovered two of the most leading and sought-after club operators in the world. With the creative genius of both Michael Ault and Steven Adelman, we are creating an entertainment hotspot like no other in Asia. Floating on Marina Bay and set in the stunning crystal pavilion, Marina Bay Sands will be home to every guest looking for the best energy in town."
> 
> *About Marina Bay Sands Pte Ltd*
> 
> Marina Bay Sands is the leading business, leisure and entertainment destination in Asia. It features large and flexible convention and exhibition facilities, 2,560 hotel rooms and suites, the rooftop Sands SkyPark, the best shopping mall in Asia, world-class celebrity chef restaurants, a casino, Paiza Club for premium players and an outdoor event plaza. Its two theaters showcase a range of leading entertainment acts, including the resident performance "The Lion King". Completing the line-up of attractions is the ArtScience Museum at Marina Bay Sands which plays host to permanent and marquee exhibitions. For more information, please visit www.marinabaysands.com.
> 
> *About Pangaea*
> 
> Pangaea, the "Ultra Lounge" that literally invented the term and dominated New York City, London, Spain, and Miami is slated to open later this year. Pulsating from within the remarkable, floating Crystal Pavilion, at the Marina Bay Sands, Pangaea will set a new standard for luxury, excitement, fantasy, and escape.
> 
> *About Avalon*
> 
> Following much anticipation, nightclub Avalon will soon rise from the Singapore bay in the southern Crystal Pavilion. Helmed by nightlife veteran Steven Adelman, Avalon aims to bring a new level of musical adventure to its patrons. Combining performances from the world's leading DJs with live music in a multi-sensory interactive environment, Avalon is set to redefine the nightclub experience.


----------



## redstone

Can't wait! Would be a really unique setting.


----------



## Vrooms

redstone said:


> Can't wait! Would be a really unique setting.


I also cant wait!!!:cheers:


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Will be full of toffs all trying to look better than each other drinking stupidly expensive wine give me a pub over that anyday :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Dr Gonzo

however will be funny if its like any other nightclub with people being sick on the boardwalk, fighting outside, shouting, singing and people coming out and in this case falling into the river drunk, the folk in marina bay residencies will love that at 4am! haha!


----------



## Veru

Dr Gonzo said:


> however will be funny if its like any other nightclub with people being sick on the boardwalk, fighting outside, shouting, singing and people coming out and in this case falling into the river drunk, the folk in marina bay residencies will love that at 4am! haha!


Hey Good dr Gonzolicious ---> :cheers: at MBSands & splashing down at MBR :lol:


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Veru said:


> Hey Good dr Gonzolicious ---> :cheers: at MBSands & splashing down at MBR :lol:


oh ya Lord Veru I hope the dont have a no shorts policy as I'll be wanting a swim after a few drinks


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marshalljw/5605215531/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marshalljw/5602401565/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldtea/5618668569/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5613876558/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/5634917598/


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Any news on when Louis Vuitton is opening? I thought it was supposed to be March?

Thanks for the photos Vrooms, keep up the good work!


----------



## Vrooms

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Any news on when Louis Vuitton is opening? I thought it was supposed to be March?
> 
> Thanks for the photos Vrooms, keep up the good work!


Thanks. No news on the Louis Vuitton store yet but the other crystal pavilion housing The Pangaea and Avalon clubs will open in july. Posted an article above:cheers:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

^^
No probs 

Ah yes, sounds exciting!! Am researching both now!!


----------



## SingaporeCity

*Singapore*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5185/5638018990_6cbf9ecb99_b.jpg










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5106/5638018994_44c8f028be_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> ^^
> No probs
> 
> Ah yes, sounds exciting!! Am researching both now!!


haha!!:lol: Ok. I hope these two clubs and Louis Vuitton turn out well....................They are one of the last parts of MBS to open.


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlie-tan/5643345487/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5641830374/in/photostream


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5656968255/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5653649988/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*LOUIS VUITTON CRYSTAL PAVILION*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gobblywink/5664168643/

*ARTSCIENCE MUSEUM*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gobblywink/5664163235/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mahaseena/5671269001/


----------



## TohrAlkimista

^^
It is so freakin' awesome.


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhebb/5677372146/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msnaut/5682902270/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maduarte/5684823417/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5702847020/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5702279851/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5660360680/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marksicat/5709548511/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marksicat/5709565211/in/photostream/


----------



## konik93

Dear lord, amazing pictures. I must say - what a city!


----------



## Vrooms

By* Mith252*

*GARDENS BY THE BAY*


Mith252 said:


> Here are some pics I took today. The other dome is almost done. A few more supertrees are still incomplete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0256712267040_671067039_9202897_4748339_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...50256712377040_671067039_9202901_536625_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0256712467040_671067039_9202904_8269893_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0256712547040_671067039_9202908_8347249_n.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

Posted by* christos-greece *


christos-greece said:


> Singapore Skyline View from Marina Barrage - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Singapore Merlion Park at Night - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redstone

The Bay is finally taking shape. I remember the first news were released in 2003, and I saw the masterplan for the new city for the first time. In 2007, the area is still a large wasteland, and now the new district is taking shape. The Central Promontory used to be muddy ground up til I shot fireworks from there many a times. 

It's 40 years in the making and its finally forming.


----------



## lazaretstd

You are positive crazy in singapore :rock:


----------



## redstone

Updates of the progress of various projects of the Downtown.

*Cruise Terminal*


Mith252 said:


> Here are some new pics I took today. It seems to be progressing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...50256713832040_671067039_9202935_492402_n.jpg


*Marina Bay Financial Centre*



Mith252 said:


> Here are some pictures I took today of the project. It seems that they have almost reached its completed height.


*Clifford Pier "pod" restaurant*


Mith252 said:


> Here are some pictures I took today of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0269909952040_671067039_9323257_7746278_n.jpg


*Asia Square*


Mith252 said:


> Here are some new pics I took today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0269902617040_671067039_9323134_8316722_n.jpg


*Gardens By The Bay "supertrees"*


Mith252 said:


> Here are some pictures I took today of the project. The supertrees are going well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0269916607040_671067039_9323390_7779521_n.jpg


*OUE Bayfront tower and Change Alley Aerial Plaza & Revolving Tower *
The revolving tower is a conserved 1970s former revolving restaurant


Mith252 said:


> Here are some pic I took yesterday. The building is still under construction though.


*Marina Bay Suites*



cranefanho said:


> taken on today(3/5/2011)
> 
> DSCN7897 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## redstone

The Downtown under reclamation in the late 1960s - early 1970s. The reclamation were provisions for a new city. Previously it was the open sea, and an anchorage, the city fronting the sea had various piers. There was a small port for light ships, Telok Ayer Basin (closed 1990s), the Customs House pier (closed 1990s), Waterboathouse Pier (demolished 1990s) and Clifford Pier (closed 2006)



redstone said:


> Mid 1970s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before reclamation works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Bay when the old port Telok Ayer Basin was still operational:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newly completed Revolving Tower (from post above):


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricaw/5780140659/


----------



## redstone

We need more daring designs. 

Something like this?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1304293

And off with the 245m height limit!


----------



## Vrooms

redstone said:


> We need more daring designs.
> 
> Something like this?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1304293
> 
> And off with the 245m height limit!


I agree the design that are coming up in the area now still look a little consevative. Although i like Ocean Financial Centre.


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www2.macleans.ca/2010/07/12/the-worlds-most-incredible-hotel-pool/


> *The World’s Most Incredible Hotel Pool*
> *Singapore’s Rooftop Infinity Pool*
> by Takeoffeh.com on Monday, July 12, 2010 9:49am - 0 Comments
> 
> There’s no doubt there are rooms with pretty spectacular views at the brand-new Marina Bay Sands hotel, but it’s hard to imagine topping the vista from the rooftop infinity pool, 55 storeys above Singapore.
> 
> As the UK’s Daily Mail reports, swimming to the edge isn’t quite as dangerous as it looks. While the water in the infinity pool appears to end in a sheer drop, it actually spills into a catchment area where it is pumped back into the main pool. At three times the length of an Olympic-sized pool and 650 feet above street level, it is the largest outdoor pool in the world at that height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incredible pool is a highlight of the boat-shaped ’SkyPark’ perched atop the three towers that make up the world’s most expensive hotel, the $6.4-billion Marina Bay Sands development designed by Canadian architect Moshe Safdie. The hotel, which features 2,560 rooms starting at over $500 a night, was officially opened recently with a concert by Diana Ross.
> 
> The title of world’s most expensive hotel was previously held by the Emirates Palace Hotel in Abu Dhabi, estimated to have cost $3.2-billion when it opened in 2004. But with its indoor canal, opulent art, casino, outdoor plaza, convention centre, theatre, crystal pavilion and museum shaped like a lotus flower, the Marina Bay Sands has taken its crown.
> 
> Inside the resort, shoppers can ride along an indoor canal in Sampan boats styled on traditional Chinese vessels from the 17th century. The owners commissioned five well-known artists to create works of art designed to ’integrate’ with the buildings. Among these is a 40-metre-long sculpture made from 16,100 steel rods. The whole thing weighs 14.8 tons and it took 60 people to assemble it in the hotel. Another dramatic artwork is titled Rising Forest and consists of 83 three-metre-high pots with trees in them. The pots were so big the artist had to build a customised kiln the size of a small building to make them in.
> 
> Marina Bay Sands is another indication of economic recovery. It was due to open in 2009, but was delayed by funding problems due to the global financial crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By: Bruce Parkinson
> Bruce Parkinson is a travel industry journalist and regular contributor to Takeoffeh.com as well as sister company, OpenJaw.com


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Wow! That is one of most futuristic developments! When will entire Marina Bay downtown development complete? I hope to go there sometime next year.


----------



## Vrooms

Source:http://www.todayonline.com/Singapore/EDC110611-0000037/MBS-sued-for-allegedly-breaching-leasing-agreement


> *MBS sued for allegedly breaching leasing agreement*
> by Ong Dai Lin
> 04:47 AM Jun 11, 2011
> 
> SINGAPORE - A second lawsuit is now brewing over a botched S$9-million project to bring international nightclub brands Avalon and Pangaea to Marina Bay Sands (MBS).
> 
> Singapore entertainment management company, Kraze Entertainment, which had worked on bringing in the two clubs to MBS, is suing the integrated resort (IR) for breaching a leasing agreement.
> 
> Last month, the company had also filed a writ of summons against Pan Av Asia Partners, the clubs' operators, for "various material breaches" in agreement.
> 
> In the latest lawsuit, MBS is accused of wrongfully terminating a 10-year lease with Kraze Entertainment for the use of the IR's glass-and-steel Crystal Pavilion on Marina Bay as a nightclub destination.
> 
> MBS declined to comment when contacted by MediaCorp but according to the lawsuit papers, the agreement was signed in November 2009.
> 
> The next month, MBS stated that the premises must be used for a premium nightclub under the brand name Avalon and Pangaea.
> 
> The former is famous in Los Angeles for being home to Hollywood celebrities and a venue for annual parties such as the Oscars and Emmys. Pangaea is a party hot spot in New York, Miami and London.
> 
> Kraze Entertainment had already entered into a memorandum of understanding with the two brands, with the agreement signed on Dec 3, 2009, which allowed it to be granted the licence and use of the two trademarks. Pan Av Asia Partners would provide advisory services.
> 
> Kraze Entertainment moved into its MBS premises on Jan 25 this year.
> 
> However, on April 9, it terminated the management contract of Pan Av Asia Partners after the latter had supposedly breached the contract, for instance, by scrapping a licensing deal on March 25.
> 
> Two days later, Kraze Entertainment informed MBS of the situation and requested to launch an alternative, recognised international nightclub brand name.
> 
> Later that month, MBS replied to say that the company could not use the premises anymore, as it had breached lease conditions and told it to move out within two days. MBS eventually took over the premises last month.
> 
> Kraze Entertainment is claiming that MBS did not say the premises could not be used for a premium nightclub under another brand name and that in their discussion in April, the company did not have any chance to remedy the alleged breach.
> 
> Avalon and Pangaea were originally expected to open their doors during the fourth quarter of this year.


----------



## Vrooms

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Wow! That is one of most futuristic developments! When will entire Marina Bay downtown development complete? I hope to go there sometime next year.


It will probably take quite a while till Marina Bay is fully complete if you are talking about all the new developments coming up in the new downtown


----------



## Mith252

Here is something I found regarding MBS. Some Japanese ad.


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6161508520/


----------



## Vrooms

*AVALON & PANGAEA CLUB *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tbodley/6157164919/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tbodley/6157164711/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*GARDENS BY THE BAY SUPERTREES*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263621156/in/set-72157627812659909









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263097351/in/set-72157627812659909/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263096795/in/set-72157627812659909









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263116837/in/set-72157627812659909









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263621418/in/set-72157627812659909


----------



## daniu79

the super trees are actually quite ugly


----------



## Vrooms

*GARDENS BY THE BAY CONSERVATORIES*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263117185/in/set-72157627812659909









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263114791/in/set-72157627812659909









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263636126/in/set-72157627812659909









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263636472/in/set-72157627812659909/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263105391/in/set-72157627812659909









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263631814/in/set-72157627812659909/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6263632524/in/set-72157627812659909/


----------



## the man from k-town

interesting, it's a pity i couldn't go there in march this year  

here is a pic of the development of the area beside it. 


Architecture Model of the City 2 von Steel Wool auf Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vrooms said:


> *GARDENS BY THE BAY CONSERVATORIES*


beautiful!!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rich-tan/6278354687/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinchy/6293530315/in/set-72157627885897113


----------



## Aenelia

Wow, thanks for the update on the Garden by the bay project !


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6290869301/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/6385141201/in/set-72157600006522530/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/z_wenjie/6340427800/in/set-72157627779244371/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/6366945517/in/set-72157600006522530/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/6384930597/in/set-72157600006522530


----------



## inno4321

I love signgapor marina bay. awesome


----------



## Aenelia

Omg thanks so much for the shots of the gardens by the bay !


----------



## skyridgeline

daniu79 said:


> the super trees are actually quite ugly


It's not done/matured yet.


----------



## sandune023

I really miss Singapore...I'll be back this year...


----------



## jobgurus

I'm loving this ...very nice. I wish developed country would help in developing under developed countries.


----------



## freemag

Singapore is small country but it has a good view like marina bay.


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/z_wenjie/6770579553/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/6313619731/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnstdavid/6805906153/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxunterwegs/6823757126/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/7372772304/


----------



## Dean_14

my fav!!
best night view skyline in the region


----------



## Lion007

These skyscrapers make wonderful skyline.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/7377324102/in/photostream


----------



## catuira




----------



## skyridgeline

Published on Jun 27, 2012 by greenroofsTV (up to 720p)





Published on Jun 18, 2012 by GrantAssociates (up to 720p)





Published on Jun 25, 2012 by 137elaine (up to 720p)


----------



## inno4321

Really lovely city.


----------



## topota6009

The only thing that is missing in singapore is an "iconic skyscraper", for the rest is a spectacular city.


----------



## inno4321

topota6009 said:


> The only thing that is missing in singapore is an "iconic skyscraper", for the rest is a spectacular city.


^^IMO sands resort tower is real iconic. Second thougt singgpore necessary one spupertall skyscrpaer


----------



## skyridgeline

By limwj









By jaredkehe


----------



## vitaniya

The development of here is soooo fast~~~amazing job~~~


----------



## CxIxMaN

The 3 sands towers with the skybridge is so iconic that a supertall is not needed. They could have built a supertall instead of that 3 towers but there are already so many other supertalls to the Marina Bay Sands is unique.


----------



## Dale

Sure, but why not a supertall as well ?


----------



## skyridgeline

By chooyutshing









By DEM ROMERO









By tee_eric


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7485019686/in/set-72157630382543994








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7484984812/in/set-72157630382543994


----------



## luisgustavo

I love this park.


----------



## Judazzz

It's so disgustingly perfect, I just have to see it with my own eyes!!! :cheer:


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Wow, fantastic! :banana::banana:
Really well-planned, simply stunning. Gardens by the Bay, wait for me :lol:


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*


Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> by Benjamin Gartner http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjcyIjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=76&display=28234493
> Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ I think Marina bay sands it's one of the best modern buildings on the world. Even a supertall skyscraper couldn't make the same impact. It's actually one of the few buildings in the world that really gives a futuristic feeling but also look timeless as well. I'm almost sure this building will still look good after 50 years. I'm glad they didn't choose for a complete glass facade.


----------



## Cani

Sth from me!


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/billyyoungson/7538525296/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldtea/7555381364/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*GARDENS BY THE BAY*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/donkey32123/7536416764/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shinythings/7566494880/in/set-72157630567768282









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shinythings/7566495584/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldtea/7555381358/in/photostream/


----------



## Schakal

Nice idea with football field.:applause:


----------



## HD3




----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/7650313110/


----------



## Vrooms

http://www.flickr.com/photos/market-uncle/7525413104/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ameliae_snaps/7676571582/


----------



## the man from k-town

*V on Shenton | 237m | 123m|Pro*

news :

*237m residential tower and 123m office tower*

*UN Studio Designs New UIC Building ‘V on Shenton’ in Singapore*







































Data

Client: UIC Investments (Properties) Pte Ltd
Location: No. 5 Shenton Way, UIC Building, Singapore
Building surface: 85.507 m2
Building volume: residential tower 237m height; office tower 123m height
Building site: 6778 m2
Programme: commercial and residential redevelopment.
Status: In progress

http://www.unstudio.com/projects/v-on-shenton


The part-residential, part-office tower in Singapore was designed by UN Studio. In line with their consistent preocupation with responsive cladding systems, the ’V on Shenton’ tower has a facade that comprises several varying textures that depend on program and Singapore’s climatic conditions. Soft-edged and with a highly detailed envelope, the building communicates with the existing architecture of Singapore’s Central Business District, where the proposed building site is located.

The building breaks to create a lower scale office section – which responds to the contextual heights of similar buildings – while the residential tower rises above to distinguish itself from the neighboring buildings. The massing is lined by chamfers which give a definite edge and frame the building; this line, which appears smooth in contrast to the textured surfaces of the towers, illuminates in the evening.

Using hexagon modules, the design increases the performance of the facades with angles and shading devices that are responsive to the climatic conditions of Singapore. The whole structure becomes a complex interface of constantly changing visual and functional effects, such as colored side lighting and achieving deep texture with the volumetric balconies.

The tower features sky lobbies and a sky garden. Providing spectacular views of the city, they are an integral part of the tower’s sustainability. These lush green spaces provide a refuge from the city with the climate and vegetation naturally providing fresher, cleaner air.

UIC building UN Studio, mixed-use highrise, hexagonal facade, facade pattern, singapore architecture


http://www.evolo.us/architecture/un-studio-designs-new-uic-building-v-on-shenton-in-singapore/


----------



## Vrooms

^^Nice find!! Never seen those renderings before


----------



## Mith252

Some pictures and articles of the *Marina Bay Cruise Centre*. 



Mith252 said:


> Some pics I took of the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217028_10151190035662040_1610542517_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316867_10151190035872040_395228700_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250324_10151190036117040_866212675_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/644438_10151190036277040_1194114904_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/523507_10151190036437040_1631802948_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545955_10151190036672040_1171353465_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/558458_10151190036887040_2134740118_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/578498_10151190037072040_768555636_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217969_10151190037237040_1512134279_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296636_10151190037422040_16926696_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/423583_10151190037537040_1258232707_n.jpg
> 
> *EDIT: MY 4200TH POST !!!*


The cruise centre has welcomed its first ship.



> *New International Cruise Terminal welcomes first ship
> By Wayne Chan | Posted: 26 May 2012 1319 hrs*
> 
> SINGAPORE: Singapore's new International Cruise Terminal on Saturday welcomed its first ship.
> 
> Voyager of the Seas, the biggest cruise ship ever to be based in Singapore and Asia, arrived at 6am with over 3,000 international guests.
> 
> The ship, which has 15 decks, is 311 metres long and weighs 138,000 tonnes.
> 
> It can take some 3,800 guests and has a crew of more than 1,150.
> 
> The cruise ship is also the first in the world with an ice skating rink on board. Apart from learning how to skate from professionals, guests on the ship can also watch ice shows in this theatre, which can sit up to 700 people.
> 
> The ship's operator Royal Caribbean International offers cruises directly from Singapore to Asian cities like Kuala Lumpur, Phuket, Shanghai, and Xiamen.
> 
> It also announced that the Vogayer's sister ship, the Mariner of the Seas, will be joining it in Asia in 2013.
> 
> While 18 million people are expected to take a cruise this year, less than 10 per cent of them will come from Asia. However, this could change with better infrastructure in the region.
> 
> Adam Goldstein, President and CEO of Royal Caribbean International, said: "When they come to Indonesia, to Thailand, to Malaysia, to Vietnam, we are looking for infrastructure that can support ships of this size - 3,000 customers at a time. There are so many interesting experiences to have in Asia, but the infrastructure has to support the experience."
> 
> Voyager of the Seas is expected to leave Singapore for its maiden voyage in Asia on Saturday night.
> 
> - CNA/wk/ac


source: http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/1203710/1/.html



Mith252 said:


> An article in _*mypaper*_ on 8th June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577121_10151001955807040_1401411473_n.jpg





> *S'pore's cruise landscape set to grow: STB
> Posted: 19 September 2012 0631 hrs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cruise ship is berthed at the new Marina Bay Cruise Centre in Singapore. (AFP PHOTO/ROSLAN RAHMAN)
> 
> SINGAPORE: The Singapore Tourism Board (STB) said the cruise landscape is set to grow in 2012 to 2013, with major cruise lines either increasing their presence in Southeast Asia or deploying new vessels to Singapore.
> 
> Adding credence to the growth potential is Costa Cruises.
> 
> Europe's number one cruise company is the first to enter the Asian market. Tapping on the region's growth potential, it now offers cruise itineraries out of Singapore into Malaysia and Thailand.
> 
> It is also working with the Singapore Tourism Board (STB) and Changi Airport Group (CAG) to develop Singapore as a cruise hub in Asia, expanding into new markets which include Hong Kong, Japan, India and China.
> 
> STB said its vision is supported by Singapore's investment in cruise centres (Marina Bay Cruise Centre Singapore and Singapore Cruise Centre), and Changi Airport's strong connectivity to over 200 cities worldwide.
> 
> -CNA/ac


source: http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporebusinessnews/view/1226805/1/.html

Some pics taken by *bkkgal*.



;91775125 said:


> http://youtu.be/T7lmAzIpERw
> 
> Voyager of the Seas leaving-maiden voyager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photo can be found here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.387893431247768.75932.119714761398971&type=1&l=c78a4d5d68





bkkgal said:


>





bkkgal said:


> i was there as well. you came with ur wife and child? are you the 1?
> youtube video>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENHXgGGbjNM


Some pics taken *Lifestyle-1881*.



Lifestyle-1881 said:


> Voyager of the Seas departing Marina Bay Cruise Centre last night..


----------



## RafflesCity

Gardens by the Bay is World Building of the Year

Posted - 5 Oct 2012
http://www.worldarchitecturefestival.com/news-detail.cfm?newsId=293










Singapore's Gardens by the Bay has won the top prize at WAF, World Building of the Year, on it's home territory.

Officially the prize went to Wilkinson Eyre Architects for the design of the Cooled Conservatories, but festival director Paul Finch stressed at the awards ceremony that this was a magnificent team effort and that the whole team should be recognised - in addition to the architect, the landscape architect Grant Associates and engineers Atelier One and Atelier Ten.

Finch said, 'Choosing a winner was a tough decision, but the winner is a scheme of the highest quality. The jury was insistent that the project should be recognised in the round and that all the design team should have recognition.'

He continued, 'A first-rate client had a vision and a strategy.The result is not an experimental building but its ventilation strategy has an experimental component. In a globalised environment, there is so much interest in how we deal with density and this combination of urbanism with a garden that is both an attraction and nature is a wonderful solution. 

'If they can cool these glasshouses through natural cooling, we should ask why it can't be done in other buildings?'






































More about the project


----------



## Mith252

^^ Nice!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Vrooms

Some pics i took a few hours ago:

Gardens by The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens by The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## Monchhichi




----------



## Monchhichi




----------



## emyrr3096

Nice pictures:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

some pics i took yesterday:







[/url]
Gardens By the Bay Cloud Dome by artifiedme, on Flickr[/IMG]

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr

Gardens By The Bay by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*SIN* 2012

Singapore Flyer by artifiedme, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Marina Bay Waterfront Promenade overlooking the Financial District of Singapore... by williamcho, on Flickr


OUE Bayfront @ Marina Bay... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore - Marina Bay by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr

Sunrise at Gardens by the Bay by hak87, on Flickr

The aliens have landed by hak87, on Flickr


----------

